# March/April IUIs



## Pnutsprincess

Hello everyone,
My name is Lacey, and my DH and I are starting our 2nd IUI. I start taking Letrozole tonight. I have decided to make this thread, because I am not sure if my IUI procedure will be the last day of march or the first day of April. I figure I can have some of you great ladies join me here. Sending lots of Baby :dust: to you all


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey girl!!! I am joining too! We are doing it naturally this month, even though we have a 2% chance. We needed to take this month to save some money and I am going out of town for work tomorrow! If I don't get prego this month (which I don't think I will) I am going to have an April IUI! Good luck to all you ladies!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey girl!!! I am joining too! We are doing it naturally this month, even though we have a 2% chance. We needed to take this month to save some money and I am going out of town for work tomorrow! If I don't get prego this month (which I don't think I will) I am going to have an April IUI! Good luck to all you ladies!!!


Welcome hun, That is another reason why I made this for April as well. I know if this second IUI does not work for me I am going to have to wait a few months to save money and hubby to get back from training.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww I hope you get your BFP this cycle!!! When will your hubby come home? Is there a way you can visit him or is he going far?


----------



## MandaC

I am here too:) I am hoping I will finally have my 1st IUI in April. Not counting the first 2 that were cancelled...lol


----------



## LLbean

May I join?

Had my baseline scan today for our 3rd and final IUI... God I hope it works. Waiting to hear from lab work and meds now and hopefully start on everything soon. I had a very decent cycle last time but did not succeed... 4 follicles. I hope we get the golden egg this time

Today's scan shows 5 potential follicles on one side and 4 on the other... all before meds of course so once I start lets see what happens... if we can get 4 again to go full on then we should be good.

update: Heard back as I was posting this
You will take Letrozole tonight and tomorrow (7.5 mg, that&#8217;s 3 tablets all together) then on 3/23, 3/24 and 3/25 you will do 150 iu of Bravelle.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi ladies! I have my beta tomorrow (pretty sure it's a BFN) and if so, I will be starting my 3rd IUI cycle next week. Although, I really don't think this one really counts because they messed up my timing and it was a "blind" IUI.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnuts...I'm exactly like you.

I'm not sure when my IUI will be I will O near April 1.

This is my first IUI so I don't know when it's done... on, or before O.


----------



## Kiwibee

Hello everyone. This is my first post here. I thought it might be nice to communicate with others going through the same thing as me this time around!

I am going to be doing my 5th and final IUI this month, using donor sperm. I have done 3 unmedicated and 1 medicated IUI so far. Everything has looked great in previous attempts but no success. I am on day 4 of my cycle today. I started 50 iu Puregon (I believe Puregon = Follitism in the USA) injections last night. Based on my previous experiences, I am guessing my IUI will be done on March 29. 

Lets hope we get some BFPs in the group!


----------



## JenTTC1

Hi ladies! Can I join as well? I've been stalking the past IUI threads, but now that I'm close to starting my first IUI cycle I figured I would join in. 

A little about me - my DH and I have been TTC for a little over a year now. We finally took the step to meet with a RE back in January, did all the blood work, sperm analysis, HSG test, etc. and everything has come back normal although I have a short LP with spotting each month. 

Our first step is going to be to try clomid, trigger with ovidrel and an IUI...just waiting for AF to arrive (due on Monday) to start the process. :happydance:

I hope this is a lucky thread and we see some BFP's soon!


----------



## karena547

Hi all!

I'm joining this group with some others from previous boards. I am having my second IUI on Friday which will be CD18 for me. This round I was on follistim the entire time starting cd3...I have one follicle that measured 17.9 yesterday, should be at least 20mm today, so trigger tonight! 

Hoping we all get our BFPs and don't have to move onto another board!! :happydance:
:dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayyy Karena, I am so excited for you!!!! :) I am supposed to ovulate Friday, and I am using OPK's so we will be in the TWW together again!! Haha but I only have a 2% chance this month, you have a WAY better chance!!! lol


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> Yayyy Karena, I am so excited for you!!!! :) I am supposed to ovulate Friday, and I am using OPK's so we will be in the TWW together again!! Haha but I only have a 2% chance this month, you have a WAY better chance!!! lol

Yay!! This will be the second time we are in the 2ww together!!!


----------



## qwerty310

Amcolecchi said:


> Yayyy Karena, I am so excited for you!!!! :) I am supposed to ovulate Friday, and I am using OPK's so we will be in the TWW together again!! Haha but I only have a 2% chance this month, you have a WAY better chance!!! lol

Hi Amcolecchi!
I know that it's not "you" that is the "problem" but on my second round of clomid i had a ton more follicles and ovulated earlier than i did first round. doc said that the clomid can stay around for a while so maybe even though you're not on clomid this round be prepared to BD earlier if you ovulate earlier. also... maybe the fact you were on the clomid last round will give you some magic follicles that you guys could conceive naturally! good luck to you waiting out the month in any event.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Aww I hope you get your BFP this cycle!!! When will your hubby come home? Is there a way you can visit him or is he going far?

Well from May to July time my hubby should be in Virgina, I won't be able to visit him because I am going to school online and I have no promises I will have internet excess. Then he will be going to Louisiana in October/Nov time and I can't visit for a month for training for his next deployment.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Welcome to our newest members,
I hope we can help make your 2ww and IUI wait a happy wait. Thank you to those of you from the other thread for joining me here as well.


----------



## horseypants

Hi all, I'm still on the tail end of a poorly timed iui #1. Here's to number two!


----------



## JazzyFresh

horseypants said:


> Hi all, I'm still ont he tail end of a poorly timed iui #1. Here's to number two!

We are in this tail end together, girlie! Beta for me is tomorrow. I have pretty much given up hope. I have been cramping more and more with bad backache unfortunately. I feel like if it wasn't for the progesterone, that AF would actually be here today. Crazy is that technically I should be starting on Friday. I think my whole cycle is jacked up since I started using the fertility medications.


----------



## horseypants

Me too. I had some cramping this afternoon and tmi - spot of light color. Fack. <3


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Hey chicas! I'm in the same boat as many of you! 

I gotta say, someone WILL get a :bfp: here, I just know it! Haha, maybe ALL of us will. :)

I'm 6dpIUI on our 3rd try, this time with femara. I've limited things to this try and one more before I'm ready for the IVF boat, but you can see all my details in my siggy - we've been trying a LOOOooong time.....

Good luck, I'll be waiting to see who's gonna get their good news!!!...


----------



## esah

Hi all! I am in the 2WW of my second IUI with Clomid/Ovidrel/Progesterone, been trying for approximately 2 years on and off. I had 3 good follicles this month so feeling positive (though I know chances are still low). Great to see some new people here as well as buddies from other threads. Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## Anne24

Hi ladies

Can I join too? I went through with my first iui in March. I am on progesterone supps till March 29th. I wont test early since progesterone is known to delay af, so I have decided to wait for af and test only if I am 3/4 days late. Guess I need to be patient like a saint though to wait for so long :) Good luck to all.


----------



## qwerty310

Hi everyone... I am joining pnuts from another thread. I am 4d pIUI today my second time around with clomid and ovidrel. Had two big follicles this round.


----------



## karena547

Welcome to all of the new ladies on this board - we are ready for some BFPs so everyone in their 2ww, I am wishing you lots of baby dust, sticky vibes, hoping and praying for :bfp:

:dust::dust:

AFM - I have my IUI tomorrow, 9:30 drop-off, 11am IUI! Sooo I will be in the 2ww with you all soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-YAYYYYY!!! So excited for you!!! This time it wont hurt!!

I need your help! I had ovulation pain this morning and I was nauseous last night and this morning. But when I did the OPK it was a very faint line. When I did the OPK Tuesday it was very noticeable but not darker...Do you think I should of done the OPK Tuesday night and would of seen a dark line and that I am ovulating today? I leave in an hour for my work trip, I am bringing some of the pee sticks to test the days I am gone too!!


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> Karena-YAYYYYY!!! So excited for you!!! This time it wont hurt!!
> 
> I need your help! I had ovulation pain this morning and I was nauseous last night and this morning. But when I did the OPK it was a very faint line. When I did the OPK Tuesday it was very noticeable but not darker...Do you think I should of done the OPK Tuesday night and would of seen a dark line and that I am ovulating today? I leave in an hour for my work trip, I am bringing some of the pee sticks to test the days I am gone too!!

Yikes! That is a tough one...I know in my past when using OPKs they usually stay darker for 24-36 hours so I wouldn't actually miss my testing time, but I have also heard women who almost miss their time bc they don't test 2-3 times a day to catch it. Have you done the OPKs in previous cycles and if so, how long did you test positive for? I would compare it against previous cycles if you can, like if you only tested positive one time versus being like me and testing positive 2 days in a row...then you might be ovulating and just missed it...but to me it sounds like you aren't ovulating yet. I dunno!! I have had days where mine is almost darker and then it goes to almost nothing again...and then a few days later it's the real thing and there is no questioning the darkness of the lines lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thanks Karena, you always have suck good advice! I did use the OPK once and it was dark for one day and that's it...and I ovulated like 2 days after I got the dark line..I only test once a day because I literally drink 8-10 cups of water a day hahaha so I never test later because my pee is so clear HAHAHA...I think I ovulated today it would make it a 30 day cycle and I usually go 30-32 day cycle...It would be perfect if I ovulated today because I am currently leaving!


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> Thanks Karena, you always have suck good advice! I did use the OPK once and it was dark for one day and that's it...and I ovulated like 2 days after I got the dark line..I only test once a day because I literally drink 8-10 cups of water a day hahaha so I never test later because my pee is so clear HAHAHA...I think I ovulated today it would make it a 30 day cycle and I usually go 30-32 day cycle...It would be perfect if I ovulated today because I am currently leaving!

lol I am the same as you with the water, it is so hard to not drink water so that we can take a test!! lol I will be like no drinking water and then 2 minutes later I am drinking water and I'm like crap! hahaha Sounds to me like you ovulated today...you should def. try temping the next time you try naturally because it really helps! Safe travels!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Anne24 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I join too? I went through with my first iui in March. I am on progesterone supps till March 29th. I wont test early since progesterone is known to delay af, so I have decided to wait for af and test only if I am 3/4 days late. Guess I need to be patient like a saint though to wait for so long :) Good luck to all.

Hello Anne, Welcome to the thread, here we all want the same thing and we cheer each other on. Good luck and baby dust to you


----------



## Pnutsprincess

karena547 said:


> Welcome to all of the new ladies on this board - we are ready for some BFPs so everyone in their 2ww, I am wishing you lots of baby dust, sticky vibes, hoping and praying for :bfp:
> 
> :dust::dust:
> 
> AFM - I have my IUI tomorrow, 9:30 drop-off, 11am IUI! Sooo I will be in the 2ww with you all soon!! :hugs:

Good luck Karena!


----------



## LLbean

Best of luck ladies!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning ladies,
Well I started Letrozole last night, I have been crampy, I feel like it has already started working. Another thing I had to start doing was eating Activia Yogurt, to help me with constipation sorry if TMI. I realize all the medicines I have been on for the fertility stuff I have this issue. I thought I would let you all know it works.


----------



## LLbean

Pnuts I guess we are the same...I started my Letrazole last night as well :)


----------



## Anne24

Pnutsprincess said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I join too? I went through with my first iui in March. I am on progesterone supps till March 29th. I wont test early since progesterone is known to delay af, so I have decided to wait for af and test only if I am 3/4 days late. Guess I need to be patient like a saint though to wait for so long :) Good luck to all.
> 
> Hello Anne, Welcome to the thread, here we all want the same thing and we cheer each other on. Good luck and baby dust to youClick to expand...

Thanks a ton hun:flower: Good luck to you too. Would be nice if all of us get our bfps this cycle.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

LLbean said:


> Pnuts I guess we are the same...I started my Letrazole last night as well :)

Okay cool how are you taking it? Each night are you going up a dose? I took 1 pill last night tonight I take 2 and tomorrow 3 and then my last day I take 4


----------



## LLbean

no I am on 3 last night and 3 tonight (so 7.5mgs each time) then one day off and on to Bravelle


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Oh well good luck hun


----------



## Amcolecchi

Is Letrazole the same as Clomid?


----------



## horseypants

it is very similar. some docs claim it has fewer side effects. 

ladies, I have done one iui. it was poorly timed and i think cd1 will be today. my OH wants to give it a break and I want to keep going.... money is a huge consideration and then there's our wedding. Our date is January 18, 2014..... If I got pg this cycle I'd be 9 months at the wedding or have just had a baby. what do you think? what do you think about taking a break after launching into the whole femara, injectibles thing already. I want to hang in there and scrape up the dough for two more tries and then quit ttc and save for ivf till after the wedding....... OH wants to try again in july! but i dont want to risk mc while i'm picking out a dress, at the wedding ceremony, etc :( any advice?

one more factor - I have one good tube :( the other is questionable. is it likely that because i o-ed from my "good side" last cycle, this one would be a waste too anyway?


----------



## MandaC

JazzyFresh...Have you had your beta test yet???? Thinking about you:)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Horseypants-I personally would wait. With alll the stress of the wedding plus having a baby, it seems like too much, at least for me! We took a break this month from the IUI and I am very happy about it. We got to enjoy dates and just relax. Also, saved some money for the next IUI. We will be doing and IUI next month. I think stress plays a HUGE role in the TTC. SO anytime you can cancel it out, the better! GL on your wedding!! And you don't want to be like 8 months prego walking down the aisle do you? My mom was 6 months prego with me and covered it really well!! But that's just my opinion you can do whatever works best for you! :)


----------



## horseypants

Amcolecchi, thanks, very reasonable advice. Honestly though, I'm already about half a house big so I would rather that be cause I'm 9 months prego. That said, I think I'm holding off this cycle and doing one more iui next. Then plan is to save up for ivf after the wedding, or something to that effect. I will probably change my mind ten times..... The doc is supposed to call me back and I'm hoping he will admit the bad timing on iui one and give a bit of financial relief. 

Where's everyone else at? Lots of ladies on this list.


----------



## Butterfly22

Hi ladies :hi: Can I join?

I am on my 1st IUI (3dpiui) and very emotional (probably from all the meds :haha:).
I triggered on Monday at 7am and did the IUI on Tuesday 9am. Then we BD'd Wed morning also. So hopefully everything is covered.

I took Bravelle and Menopur for 7 days (added ganirelix last 3 days). On trigger day I had 10mm lining and about 4 mature follicles plus a couple that are "close" and a bunch of smaller ones. DH 15.5millon post wash. Then started progesterone cream supp yesterday (twice a day). I'm not sure if any of this is good/bad. I am trying not to look anything up on the internet since (I have learned from past experiences) it just makes me more worried :haha:.

Hope all of you are doing well today and I'm praying we all get our BFP VERY SOON!!!!

PS- I took a HPT yesterday just so I could finally see a BFP in real life, I am a dork I know. It was actually pretty cool to see even though it wasn't real. Hopefully a real one will come soon...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodluck butterfly

This is also my first IUI... just picked up my meds.


----------



## karena547

Hi ladies! Just got back from my IUI! All went well and now for the dreaded 2 week wait! Start progesterone suppositories tommorrow, but for now just resting and enjoying my medicine free day!!


----------



## horseypants

What cycle day are you ladies starting injectables?

Breaking dawn, are you doing femara as well? What day do you start that?

Hi Butterfly! :wave:

Good luck, Karena!


----------



## LLbean

FXd Karena!!!!

I did my Femara (Letrozole) for CD3 and 4...nothing today (CD5) and I start my 150 ius of Bravelle starting tomorrow night


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Today I take 3 pills of letrozole. Tomorrow is my last day of taking it and its 4 pills. I have an ultrasound Tuesday.


----------



## LLbean

My next U/S is Tuesday as well :winkwink:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Oh wow we will probably do our IUIs around the same time.


----------



## RoccoBoxr

I am 8dpIUI and going CRAZY trying not to test! I need to pee on something!...!...!... Wait, that sounds wierd . . . .

Chanting to myself: It's too early...it's too early...it's too early... :)


----------



## esah

RoccoBoxr said:


> I am 8dpIUI and going CRAZY trying not to test! I need to pee on something!...!...!... Wait, that sounds wierd . . . .
> 
> Chanting to myself: It's too early...it's too early...it's too early... :)

Ha - I hear you, I am 7dpiui and insanely impatient. Tomorrow I will celebrate being half-way done... testing a week from tomorrow. Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies,
The best way to avoid POAS is just to stay busy. Keep your mind going on other things.


----------



## Butterfly22

Hey everyone!

Today is 5dpiui and the time is dragging... How is everyone else feeling today?


----------



## LLbean

hang in there ladies!!!


----------



## Anne24

I am 11dpiui and so scared to test:nope: I am on progesterone which is known to delay af. So I am going to wait till I am late(if I am late that is). All my symptoms are similar to that of af. What are your symptoms ladies if you don't mind sharing them. Good luck ladies:flower:


----------



## LLbean

Progesterone did not delay my AF ever...

I am usually a big POAS pusher but I think this time I will wait... It's our last attempt so...


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I would wait until you have your beta if you are going to or wait until your missed period.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies,
How are you all doing? Tomorrow I have my ultrasound to see if the letrozole did its job. I hope this cycle will be my cycle.


----------



## LLbean

best of luck to you! what time is your ultrasound? mine is at 9:50am EST


----------



## Pnutsprincess

LLbean said:


> best of luck to you! what time is your ultrasound? mine is at 9:50am EST

1pm MST


----------



## LLbean

Ok I will be thinking of you


----------



## Butterfly22

Good luck today Pnutsprincess and LLbean!!

AFM- 6dpiui and almost twitching I want to test so bad :haha:. But I know it will be a BFP and it won't be real. I wish this time could pass by quicker!!

:coffee:<------- me for the next week (but exchange the paper for a computer :haha:)


----------



## Butterfly22

Oops, I meant Good luck tomorrow Pnutsprincess and LLbean!! :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Lol thanks butterfly ... Sitting here getting my intralipids as we speak


----------



## horseypants

Good morning ladies! Good luck to everyone ;). 

CD1 today and baseline ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow. I'm going for iui #2 if lady luck cooperates.


----------



## LLbean

Good luck on your new cycle horsey


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Good luck to ladies testing... and to those starting new cycles. 

Fx!!!!


----------



## 4everWishful

Hello ladies, I would like to join you on this forum. I was originally set to have my first IUI in March but dh got the flu and so did I. We ended up cancelling March. Dh will get tested for a s/a sometime in mid April just to make sure the flu did not affect him. I have pcos and dh has low numbers all around. I am hoping and praying that we get to do our first IUI in April and are lucky enough to get a positive.

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## qwerty310

4everWishful said:


> Hello ladies, I would like to join you on this forum. I was originally set to have my first IUI in March but dh got the flu and so did I. We ended up cancelling March. Dh will get tested for a s/a sometime in mid April just to make sure the flu did not affect him. I have pcos and dh has low numbers all around. I am hoping and praying that we get to do our first IUI in April and are lucky enough to get a positive.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!

Welcome 4ever! I hope everything checks out ok and you guys can start your exciting new project :)

Sucks to be sick while ttc... I was really sick after my first IUI and I worry that I botched it with home remedies while trying not to take anything like Advil lol. Although I was cramping really badly from the trigger shit during my second IUI and I asked the clinic for some Tylenol and said " I haven't gotten any yet.... I always use Advil" and the nurse says " yeah because tylenol sucks" hahah but she gave me some:haha:


----------



## 4everWishful

qwerty310 thanks for the message. I would probably feel the same way had we done the iui this month, I would have felt like every little thing I did would botch up the results. 

We are so eager to start in April......trying not to think about it since it is still a ways away. We are just so ready! I just pray that this is our year to get preggo. This emotional roller coaster is so overwhelming at times. It is so hard to see other family and friends get pregnant so quickly. Although we are happy for them, we just feel like it should finally be our turn as well. We are leaning towards perhaps trying IUI two or three times and then maybe IVF, but I am praying that we won't need IVF. We are saving up for a house and the cost of IVF is just so much. Gosh, this is just so much to think about...........

I wish all of you ladies the best luck.....may this be our year!!!

---------------------------------------------------
Sept 2011 - Stopped bc, no AF (was told to wait it out for a month or two)
Oct 2011 - married and began trying, BFN
Nov 2011 - AF finally shows up (really heavy and needed a D&C), BFN
Dec 2011-Sep 2012 - Tried naturally, BFN
Oct 2012 - 1000mg of metformin to help regulate cycle, BFN
Nov 2012 - clomid 50 mg cd5-9, BFN
Dec 2012 - clomid 100 mg cd5-9, +OPK cd14, dh test low count/morphology, BFN
Jan 2013 - taken off clomid until dh sees urologist, +OPK cd13, no AF, BFN 
Feb 2013 - AF finally shows up. BFN
Mar 2013 - IUI #1 cancelled due to dh and I getting sick
April 2013 - Eagerly waiting for IUI #1


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies

I have been really quiet lately. I am finally getting in to see my RE tomorrow to talk about my 3rd IUI and crossing my fingers this cycle doesn't gett cxld and my eggs grow. lol. He will also be inducing my cycle tomorrow to so that means more waiting. 
I am hoping to hear some good new from everyone soon.


----------



## LLbean

So looks like 2 follicles are growing nicely, maybe 3... My left ovary was a lazy bum this month :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, I totally agree! Both my sister-in-laws had baby boys in Sept. and Oct. My good friend had a baby in Dec. and now my best friend is due in June...they all had easy times getting pregnant and as much as I am happy for them I am also sad it's not my turn and I have been trying longer than them...I wish all of you ladies the best of luck and pray that this is our year!!!!!



4everWishful said:


> qwerty310 thanks for the message. I would probably feel the same way had we done the iui this month, I would have felt like every little thing I did would botch up the results.
> 
> We are so eager to start in April......trying not to think about it since it is still a ways away. We are just so ready! I just pray that this is our year to get preggo. This emotional roller coaster is so overwhelming at times. It is so hard to see other family and friends get pregnant so quickly. Although we are happy for them, we just feel like it should finally be our turn as well. We are leaning towards perhaps trying IUI two or three times and then maybe IVF, but I am praying that we won't need IVF. We are saving up for a house and the cost of IVF is just so much. Gosh, this is just so much to think about...........
> 
> I wish all of you ladies the best luck.....may this be our year!!!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Sept 2011 - Stopped bc, no AF (was told to wait it out for a month or two)
> Oct 2011 - married and began trying, BFN
> Nov 2011 - AF finally shows up (really heavy and needed a D&C), BFN
> Dec 2011-Sep 2012 - Tried naturally, BFN
> Oct 2012 - 1000mg of metformin to help regulate cycle, BFN
> Nov 2012 - clomid 50 mg cd5-9, BFN
> Dec 2012 - clomid 100 mg cd5-9, +OPK cd14, dh test low count/morphology, BFN
> Jan 2013 - taken off clomid until dh sees urologist, +OPK cd13, no AF, BFN
> Feb 2013 - AF finally shows up. BFN
> Mar 2013 - IUI #1 cancelled due to dh and I getting sick
> April 2013 - Eagerly waiting for IUI #1


----------



## Pnutsprincess

LLbean said:


> So looks like 2 follicles are growing nicely, maybe 3... My left ovary was a lazy bum this month :(

It is always nice to at least have one but you have 2 so hopefully this will be your month. My appointment is at noon for my ultrasound. Last IUI I had one on each side and one got to be 25mm.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Llbean... 2 follies is great! go get 'em:)

AFM... i have my very FIRST Injection tonight... wow I'm so nervous!!! we have din plans so will be home by 830. I plan on taking it at 930. 

I hope I have the "Balls" to poke my self.... lol

Any tips? Relax?


----------



## Suzy_Q

Hi BD: I just finished my injections for my first Follistim/IUI cycle. The shots are no big deal, promise! One trick I picked up from the ladies on these boards is to fake a sneeze as you inject. I've found it actually works! By the third injection I no longer had to fake the sneeze because I realized it's so easy but the first time, faking the sneeze distracts you and makes you less "sensitive" about it.

Good luck!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks SuzyQ.

Well I did it.....I was nervous ...but then I counted to 3 and then inserted the needle!

I'm so proud of myself hehehe :dance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ladies I give you so many props for injecting yourselves!! I do not have to do that and honestly, I don't think I can!!! You go girls!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

My ultrasound yesterday went great. I have 2 huge folis on the left and one small on on the right. They want me to go back in today at 12:30pm. I think I might be getting the trigger shot.


----------



## JenTTC1

Hi ladies! I think this thread is turning out to be a lucky one! 

I originally posted that I was waiting for AF to arrive this past Monday so that I could start my first IUI process. It's the first time over the past 14 months that I was actually looking forward to AF arriving. So you can imagine my surprise when Monday came and went without any signs of AF. I decided to test yesterday morning and got a faint BFP on a FRER. I tested again last night and this morning and the line is getting darker :happydance: I plan to do a digital test tomorrow morning and go in for bloods on Friday.

I really think that the fact that I wasn't stressed this month did the trick. I didn't worry or think too much about it all since I knew I would be trying IUI in April. I know, I hate when people say that "not thinking about it" worked, but that's all I can think of after 14 months of trying.

I also wanted to share for any of you ladies who have a short LP or are chronic spotters, like me. I guess there's hope for us!


----------



## LLbean

HUGE Congrats Jen!!!!

And Pnut OMG way to go!!!

I trigger Friday night (Good Friday) and have the IUI Sunday morning...Easter Sunday...Hope its a good omen!


----------



## JenTTC1

LLbean said:


> HUGE Congrats Jen!!!!
> 
> And Pnut OMG way to go!!!
> 
> I trigger Friday night (Good Friday) and have the IUI Sunday morning...Easter Sunday...Hope its a good omen!

Thanks! I hope it's a good omen as well! FX'd for you!
:dust:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Jen...Congrats hun.

Pnuts... those follies sound great!! good luck


----------



## Amcolecchi

Jen-First-CONGRATS!!!!! H&H 9 months!!! May I ask why you were getting the IUI? Was it infertility for you or your hubby? I just ask because I am 100% fertile but my hubby has 2% morphology. So the docs told us getting prego naturally is only a 2% but I have heard of women getting prego naturally when the husband has sperm issues. So I am just curious!!!

Thanks and Congrats again!!!!!


----------



## JenTTC1

Amcolecchi said:


> Jen-First-CONGRATS!!!!! H&H 9 months!!! May I ask why you were getting the IUI? Was it infertility for you or your hubby? I just ask because I am 100% fertile but my hubby has 2% morphology. So the docs told us getting prego naturally is only a 2% but I have heard of women getting prego naturally when the husband has sperm issues. So I am just curious!!!
> 
> Thanks and Congrats again!!!!!

Thank you!! It was unexplained infertility for us...although I always just assumed it was me because of my short LP. Who knows, maybe I just implanted early enough this time that my short LP didn't have a chance to be a problem. It's strange...this cycle was a little weird right from the start. Normally I start spotting around 3dpo, but this time there wasn't anything until 6dpo and it only lasted for a few days, which is VERY unlike me. Hey, whatever it was, I'll take it! :winkwink:


----------



## ldybeowulf

Hey ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread but I just had my first IUI on Monday and I have no one to talk about it. Most people don't know that we've had to go this route other than immediate family. The infertility is on hubby's end, so it's not just IUI, but IUI with donor sperm and Clomid to make sure I ovulate a quality egg thanks to my age.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies,
I got my trigger shot today. Tomorrow I go for my IUI and I am only on cd 11 today. odd.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey ladies,
> I got my trigger shot today. Tomorrow I go for my IUI and I am only on cd 11 today. odd.

I hope you don't mind....but I'm stalking you Hun!!!! 
My cycle is right behind you. Go in for CD11 follie check on Friday.....first IUI this cycle!

Goodluck


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey hun!!! Of course you are more than welcome to be here! Not many people know for me and my husband too! Only my 2 best friends and mom! My husband is a little embarassed because he is the one with infertility and he doesn't want anyone to know (it's so sad, I wish I could take it all away for him!!) So this thread is perfect for people like us who need advice, to talk, or just read other people's stories!!! It is so much harder when the guy has the infertility because they are just so upset and don't think they are men. I wish I had the infertility, I think this is why women have babies too hahaha!! When are you going to test? How did your husband take the news when you guys decided to use donor sperm?



ldybeowulf said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining this thread but I just had my first IUI on Monday and I have no one to talk about it. Most people don't know that we've had to go this route other than immediate family. The infertility is on hubby's end, so it's not just IUI, but IUI with donor sperm and Clomid to make sure I ovulate a quality egg thanks to my age.


----------



## LLbean

Pnuts your follicles must have been quite big already hence the trigger.... They don't want them too big


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> I got my trigger shot today. Tomorrow I go for my IUI and I am only on cd 11 today. odd.
> 
> I hope you don't mind....but I'm stalking you Hun!!!!
> My cycle is right behind you. Go in for CD11 follie check on Friday.....first IUI this cycle!
> 
> GoodluckClick to expand...

That is no problem hun. I am surprised I had the trigger shot so early in my cycle. CD 11 is early and I should be ovulation today I think is how it works. I am starting to cramp we will see. I hope this cycle works for me. Good luck


----------



## Pnutsprincess

One folli was 21mm by 23mm They were like yea we are giving you the trigger shot. I am leaving in about 10 minutes for my hubby to go give his sample and then that takes an hour to get the good sperm. So about 8:30 or 9am I will be doing my IUI. Wish me luck ladies.


----------



## LLbean

Best of luck!


----------



## ldybeowulf

Amcolecchi,

I'll probably test sometime next week knowing that it will probably be a bfn, but I won't be able to help myself. My husband is the one that actually brought up donor sperm. He just wants a family. That being said, he's still taking it hard. He hates that he can't get me pregnant. He did get me pregnant when we first were together and I miscarried at about 5 1/2 weeks. The doctors think he has a chromosomal problem and I actually think that he's been getting me pregnant but they end up being chemicals. The past few months when I didn't try to do anything around ovulation, the cycles and tww have been very different than most of the months when I was trying.


----------



## Amcolecchi

ldybeowulf- did you try naturally this month? Is this why you think it will be BFN or did you do an IUI? That's great he brought it up, I am not sure if my husband would do that. We have not had that discussion, we will if the time comes. I miscarried before too back in July. At that time we didn't understand the issues he has now. I hope you do get your BFP!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Just checking in. Congrats for the bfps. I am 8-10 dpo. I give a range because ff changed it and so not sure. But I am 10dpiui and think I might start testing this weekend. Not having any symptoms at all. I know everyone is different as far as symptoms go but it would be nice to have some sign.

The tww is so difficult! Good luck to those having an iui today or soon!


----------



## MandaC

Morning Ladies:)

I finally had my appt yesturday with my RE. We are backing up a bit and going back to Femera with Puregon. If my LH is high on Day7 he will cxl the cycle again and then add a steroid (can't remember the name) to the next cycle to help block the LH from getting to high. I am hoping with Acupuncture that I started it will change my hormones a bit and this cycle will be alot better and last time was maybe a one time thing. So I am inducing my period and waiting to get started. 

**sorry if some people have already read this is another group**


----------



## horseypants

Gluck pnuts and everyone. 

Question! I was supposed to start letrozole last night but forgot. DAMN!!! So I took it this morning. Do you think I should do tonight's dose as normal or switch to taking it in the a.m.? I called my RE.... Stressing out waiting for his answer ;). Can't believe I forgot!


----------



## LLbean

horseypants said:


> Gluck pnuts and everyone.
> 
> Question! I was supposed to start letrozole last night but forgot. DAMN!!! So I took it this morning. Do you think I should do tonight's dose as normal or switch to taking it in the a.m.? I called my RE.... Stressing out waiting for his answer ;). Can't believe I forgot!

YIKES, well not sure ...wait and see what your doctor says


----------



## MandaC

horseypants said:


> Gluck pnuts and everyone.
> 
> Question! I was supposed to start letrozole last night but forgot. DAMN!!! So I took it this morning. Do you think I should do tonight's dose as normal or switch to taking it in the a.m.? I called my RE.... Stressing out waiting for his answer ;). Can't believe I forgot!

I would call you doctors office and just see what they have to say.


----------



## horseypants

Like I wrote, I just did. Had to leave a message. Thanks.


----------



## MandaC

horseypants said:


> Like I wrote, I just did. Had to leave a message. Thanks.

Oh haha sorry I didn't read that part. :dohh:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey everyone,
I am back from my IUI and I am a little crampy. I am just relaxing on the couch right now. I have school work I need to do but that can wait. I have blood work for the progesterone level the 5th and then pregnancy test the 12. cheers to a 2ww.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Horsey...

My dr told me if I forget to take a pill...take it as soon and I remember. If I miss the pill and it's time for the next one. Take them both.

Based on that, I think you are fine to take your second pill tonight.


----------



## ldybeowulf

Amcolecchi

I figure it will be a bfn because it will be too early. It's just so hard to resist once you get to the one week after ovulation. 

And I think my husband thought he was the problem from the beginning. He was previously married and he didn't get her pregnant either. And it wasn't her because she got pregnant while cheating on him. He actually mentioned donor sperm about 18 months ago but I wanted to make sure that there was no chance he couldn't father children.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh okay I thought you meant just a BFN in general...I always try to wait till the day I am supposed to start my period to test, when it's too early and I see a BFN I get too depressed...

Wow, what a bia!!! It is probably for the better though because he is married to you know :) KMFX for you!!!



ldybeowulf said:


> Amcolecchi
> 
> I figure it will be a bfn because it will be too early. It's just so hard to resist once you get to the one week after ovulation.
> 
> And I think my husband thought he was the problem from the beginning. He was previously married and he didn't get her pregnant either. And it wasn't her because she got pregnant while cheating on him. He actually mentioned donor sperm about 18 months ago but I wanted to make sure that there was no chance he couldn't father children.


----------



## LLbean

Pnutsprincess FXd for you!!!!!


----------



## horseypants

breaking dawn thanks, manda, thanks too <3

they got back to me and said to take the next two tomorrow morning, not tonight. kinda surprising, so i'm glad I asked, i would have actually guessed what you said, breaking dawn. then I'm supposed to do injections at night, but a day later than originally planned, and then they also moved my appointment up a day, so now it is wednesday, not tuesday........

last time, i o-ed early, so this could be a blessing in disguise :shy: i cant believe after 2 years plus of constant thinking about ttc, the one time i manage to put it out of my mind and not worry for a day, i forget something that important. lol typical.


----------



## Butterfly22

Congrats JenTTC1! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!! :happydance:

Good luck LLbean! Having the IUI on Easter! Yay! FX it is a good omen!! :thumbup:

Pnutsprincess - I triggered really early in my cycle also - CD9!! It had me a little nervous but the nurse told me it was because I responded so well with the injections and that is a good thing. Try not to stress over that (I know I did for a little while though lol).

AFM- 10dpiui!! I'm getting soooo close! I tested on 8dpiui (to see if trigger was still in me) and BFN. Hopefully I can wait until 4/2 to test again. Probably not!!! :haha:

Have a great day today everyone and lets all do at least one thing today that will COMPLETELY keep our minds off all this for a little bit! :flower:


----------



## qwerty310

Pnutsprincess said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> That is no problem hun. I am surprised I had the trigger shot so early in my cycle. CD 11 is early and I should be ovulation today I think is how it works. I am starting to cramp we will see. I hope this cycle works for me. Good luck
> 
> I had the same timing on my IUI this month pnuts. Maybe the clomid is kicking in our ovaries to overdrive. Good luck to you!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I feel weird this cycle. My first IUI cycle was awful and I got sick from the trigger shot and I was so cramped up. After my second IUI I have had no problems. I hope this time around works. I cramped a little during my IUI because of the catheter but that was all. I feel awesome today.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

qwerty310 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> That is no problem hun. I am surprised I had the trigger shot so early in my cycle. CD 11 is early and I should be ovulation today I think is how it works. I am starting to cramp we will see. I hope this cycle works for me. Good luck
> 
> I had the same timing on my IUI this month pnuts. Maybe the clomid is kicking in our ovaries to overdrive. Good luck to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe but I took letrozole. Good luck to you as well!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## LLbean

Letrazole is the same as Clomid but less side effects


----------



## qwerty310

Testing tomorrow morning for the first time since testing out trigge shot. So I'm supposed to read the test only within ten min? And after five min?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

My first IUI tomorrow morning 

I've got 3 follies at 1.7, 1.9 and 2.0.

I'm nervous for the actual procedure as I dont know what to expect...


----------



## LLbean

Breaking Dawn...you and me both tomorrow morning!!! Well actually in 7 and a half hours...YIKES! FXd!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodluck llbean.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## LLbean

Deposit done, now waiting for the wash to do IUI


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Omg we are at the exact same point. DH is depositing his stuff right now.

I'm nervous for the procedure. How r u doing?


----------



## LLbean

Fine, sleepy lol. Woke up feeling as if I had a rough sex rump last night though hahaha. Hope that means something good!

Yeah mine requires I go in with him for collection ... I have to do all the work ;)

Hope we get our special Easter eggs today!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lol ya I make mine do his own work...:haha:

We are waiting now....

I also feel very tender... thats the follies


----------



## LLbean

Yes I don't remember that feeling last time... Hope it's a good thing then


----------



## Breaking Dawn

All done! 

I've got another IUI tomorrow. Then it's the Tww


----------



## qwerty310

Breaking Dawn said:


> All done!
> 
> I've got another IUI tomorrow. Then it's the Tww

Congrats to you two! How did it go?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

It was a bit uncomfortable but it was over quick.

Dr said we had a good sperm count. 

I'm feeling a but tender in my ovaries...and my cervix feels a bit tender. not painful just more that im aware of my cervix... if that makes any sense.

Goodluck with testing qwerty


----------



## Pnutsprincess

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y519/jolly_si/Easter/txesybtxesyb_zps379193ac.jpg

Hey Ladies,
enjoy your holiday!


----------



## LLbean

Breaking Dawn, yes I'm sore too... We just do one IUI ... His count was 40 mil and 85% of it forward motility so here's hoping!

Happy Easter!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

LLbean said:


> Breaking Dawn, yes I'm sore too... We just do one IUI ... His count was 40 mil and 85% of it forward motility so here's hoping!
> 
> Happy Easter!

Those are good numbers; good luck!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning Ladies,
How is everyone feeling? I am actually doing great. I had a great Easter with my hubby and a couple of friends. Today I have to take a test for my class. I'm only 4 dpiui. This time around I am not cramping like I did for my first IUI. I cramped the whole 2ww and it was awful. I pray that it works this time around.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

How is everyone doing??

I had my 2nd IUI today...we had back to back. DH count was better then it was yesterday. So that was great bc after his deposit DH thought there would be less.

I was also given progesterone suppositories start tomorrow.

Should I wear a liner? Will the progesterone cause discharge?


----------



## LLbean

you might want a liner...it can get messy...BTW don't panic if in a few days it comes out kind of orange...it does that ;-)

We just had the IUI yesterday and she told me to start Lovenox today and Progesterone tonight


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bean... what is lovenex?

Thanks for the tips..and I will be sure not up freak out if i see orange... lol

I'm really worried about getting my hopes up this cycle!!!


----------



## LLbean

Lovenox is a blood thinner for those of us that have "sticky blood"

well truly I was advised to clean the gunk out of there once every few days, it does get pretty nasty LOL


----------



## Breaking Dawn

How do you clean the gunk out?


----------



## LLbean

:rofl: as you can... 

Here is what my friend said LOL

A little hint before applying, grab the applicator by the sides and shake downward up and down a few times so all the cream moves down. Then tear off the tab, lie down (it's most comfortable like that) insert as far as is comfortable, and squeeze the bulb once but completely. Don't worry if you still see cream in the tube, it's normal. I suggest inserting it at night since you will have some leakage. The progesterone will make you feel warm and your boobs might be sore but it's all normal. And sorry for TMI but here it comes: the gel, it kind of builds up inside so... you have to insert a very clean finger in your vagina every 4-5 days and clean it out. You'll get these globs of cottage cheese looking stuff which is just the cream. Chances are it will be tinted orangey or peach or pink because it can irritate the cervix a bit. Once again, totally normal. Just thought I'd mention it because those instructions did NOT come in the pamphlet lol. I had to learn on my own hahaha!


----------



## Sarahpg

Hi ladies, can i join?!

I had my IUI today 4/1- i am on round 4 of clomid, second round with IUI. I had a terrible experience at my first iui last month, apparently i have a tilted cervix and so after aobut 15minutes of struggle to get the catheter in she left the room (with me on the table with speculum in me!) to get the tenaculum aka CLAMP. Finally after tears and clamp she was able to get the catheter past my cervix and complete the IUi. Needless to say i was incredibly scared to have this happen again this AM. Thankfully it did not, she (same nurse) was able to get in without the clamp  in jsut a few minutes! My question for you all is what to expect the first few days after the IUI? Last time i was spotting and bleeding and serious cramping due to the use of the clamp. This time so far i just feel bloated and minimal cramping, which i think is ovulation cramping. is no symptoms this early good news? i feel like i am waiting here for something to hurt! 

I am feeling very hopeful this time, i had 3 follies, 16.5, 17.5 and 18.5 on cd 13 and today cd15 dh's sperm was good, 70 million post wash, 74% motility post wash and a 3 on the 1-4 scale ( i cant remember what that was for, does anyone know what they grade 1-4, 4 being the best?) 

Wishing you ladies much luck this cycle, it seems like a few of you are on the same schedule, i'd love to keep in touch over the tww and wait it out!

:dust:


----------



## Kiwibee

Hey Ladies

I have been way too busy to post lately. I had my IUI on Friday, March 29. It was my 5th one, and the fastest and easiest so far (different doctor this time). My only problems so far have been terrible bloating in the few days leading up to the IUI. I'm guessing that was due to the increased number of follicles growing. I have been feeling pretty good since. 

I am on endometrin, it sounds much better than the gel someone mentioned. Its a solid tablet, although it does dissolve and still makes a mess. 

I am sure I will start testing around Day 10 or 11... its so hard not to, especially since I discovered you can buy cheap tests at the dollar store.

I love hearing everyone elses experiences, so keep them coming!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies I might be out! :( I spotted yesterday just once and haven't since, so I thought it was implantation but I am getting more and more cramps. I am supposed to start Friday, so we will see! :(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bean - :rofl: ...wow thanks for all the details...although i do not have any gel, i'm using the pills. so maybe i'll still have the same issue and i'll have to do a "cleaning:

hi Sarah - yes there are a few of us that just had IUIs this weekend. OMG - that sounds really painful, at least your 2nd IUI was much easier.

Kiwi - wow another wknd IUI-er. i also am going to pop into the dollar store to by some cheapy hpts.

Goodluck ladies :dust:


----------



## ldybeowulf

Hey ladies,

I just wanted to check in since it's been a week since my first IUI. I can honestly say that I have felt my uterus more in the last week, than I think ever. I keep getting these twinges. I'm hoping it's a good sign. What's different this cycle than others is that I don't have my "normal" post-ovulation symptoms (ie - the BBs don't hurt and they haven't grown.) I normally start that the day after I O. I have had some nausea and actually had to break my 10 weeks of no soda to drink some Sprite this weekend. But the biggest thing that is giving me hope is the EXTREME fatigue. I went to see my dermatologist today for my annual check up (had skin cancer removed 6 years ago) and I fell asleep in the room while waiting for the doctor! I never do that. I slept about 9-10 hours each night this weekend and just wanted more naps. I've never done this before. I have fibromyalgia but it never gets this bad even during my worst flares.

I've got my fingers crossed for me and all of you!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Idy - those symptoms sound great!

were you on progesterone after your IUI?


----------



## ldybeowulf

Breaking Dawn said:


> Idy - those symptoms sound great!
> 
> were you on progesterone after your IUI?

No. I've asked my doc about it before and he doesn't seem to think that my levels were anything to be concerned about. If I end up with a BFN this month, we'll be having another chat about it.


----------



## esah

LLbean said:


> Lovenox is a blood thinner for those of us that have "sticky blood"

How do you get diagnosed w/ sticky blood?.... 

Glad everyone's IUIs are going well!


----------



## LLbean

They did some tests ... Blood work 

I also get nasty clots with AF... Maybe they tested because one cycle I took the baby aspirin and it was like a murder scene when AF arrived


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies, I am out :( I have bad cramps and bleeding more now...so the blood the other day was spotting, which In ever get. I am also early this month. I am usually a 30 day cycle but this month was 28, not sure why! Good luck to all you ladies!!!


----------



## LLbean

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies, I am out :( I have bad cramps and bleeding more now...so the blood the other day was spotting, which In ever get. I am also early this month. I am usually a 30 day cycle but this month was 28, not sure why! Good luck to all you ladies!!!

:cry:


----------



## Suzy_Q

Am I crazy or is this a second line 12 dpiui??? My first Follistim/IUI with donor sperm MAY have worked!
 



Attached Files:







the photo.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Suzy_Q said:


> Am I crazy or is this a second line 12 dpiui??? My first Follistim/IUI with donor sperm MAY have worked!

Suzy~ I don't know I do see a light line, but I would try again to see if it gets darker.


----------



## LLbean

Suzy, I think that is a good strong line for 12dpiui :happydance:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all feeling?
Kiwi~ You and I are a day apart with the IUI. I had mine 3/28. So when are you testing? I am still not testing until a Friday because they only do blood work wed and Friday. Wednesday was too early. 4/12 is when I have the beta done. 

Amcolecchi~ I am really sorry girl, at least you knew it may not have happened because of the low morph. You will get your BFP soon girl I just know it.


----------



## LLbean

Im feeling crampy already LOL... Started prometrium last night so lets see what happens.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies, I am out :( I have bad cramps and bleeding more now...so the blood the other day was spotting, which In ever get. I am also early this month. I am usually a 30 day cycle but this month was 28, not sure why! Good luck to all you ladies!!!

Sorry hun :hugs:

I am 28-30 day cycle but my LP is always 14 days so it depends in what day I O.


----------



## horseypants

Suzy q, that looks really great!!!!!! I'm calling it: :bfp:

:happydance:


----------



## horseypants

Afm, injections for iui number 2 starting this eve. I'm taking 37.5 units of gonal f. A low dose...... I finished letrozole yesterday. Appointment to measure follies is set for tomorrow morning. I am praying we don't miss o again this time.


----------



## MandaC

I just took my last day of prometrum today. I am really hoping AF comes soon. It feels like I have been waiting for sooooo long to start a new cycle.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> How are you all feeling?
> Kiwi~ You and I are a day apart with the IUI. I had mine 3/28. So when are you testing?

I also had IUI on the 28th and another on 29th!!

I will have a blood test in 2 wks. So will see how long I can hold out on testing.


----------



## ldybeowulf

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies, I am out :( I have bad cramps and bleeding more now...so the blood the other day was spotting, which In ever get. I am also early this month. I am usually a 30 day cycle but this month was 28, not sure why! Good luck to all you ladies!!!

I'm so sorry! :cry:


----------



## ldybeowulf

Suzy_Q said:


> Am I crazy or is this a second line 12 dpiui??? My first Follistim/IUI with donor sperm MAY have worked!

I see a line! :happydance:


----------



## ldybeowulf

And ladies, I have what I hope is a new symptom! I got lightheaded and almost passed out. I'd just eaten some almonds so it's not low blood sugar. Never been so thrilled to have the room kinda spin.


----------



## LLbean

:rofl:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I'm feeling a constant cramp/poke on my right side not my uterus but not ovary either.

Anyone else have weird feelings after IUI??


----------



## LLbean

yup


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi bean...

It's so unnerving to have these feelings... gets my hopes up!


----------



## horseypants

Your iui was a couple days ago - that's odd. I swear I felt implantation each time I got pg, but it was 4-7 dpo - a sharp pain that lasted about 10-20 sec


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I had 2 back to back IUIs..sunday and Monday. 

So the last one was just yesterday. Maybe that's what I'm feeling. It's like I can feel my uterus....not quite AF cramps tho.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> How are you all feeling?
> Kiwi~ You and I are a day apart with the IUI. I had mine 3/28. So when are you testing?
> 
> I also had IUI on the 28th and another on 29th!!
> 
> I will have a blood test in 2 wks. So will see how long I can hold out on testing.Click to expand...

Sounds good hun. That is cool we are around the same as well! I am not testing on my own. I would rather wait for the blood work, until then I am keeping myself busy.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnutsprincess said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> How are you all feeling?
> Kiwi~ You and I are a day apart with the IUI. I had mine 3/28. So when are you testing?
> 
> I also had IUI on the 28th and another on 29th!!
> 
> I will have a blood test in 2 wks. So will see how long I can hold out on testing.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good hun. That is cool we are around the same as well! I am not testing on my own. I would rather wait for the blood work, until then I am keeping myself busy.Click to expand...

I just realized I got dates wrong, I had mine a few days after you.

When I first replied I was looking at April dates... duh!

But we are pretty close...i was March 31. + April 1


----------



## LLbean

Yup March 31 for me


----------



## Breaking Dawn

LLbean said:


> Yup March 31 for me

Yes...i remember we were both posting from Dr office. 

We basically had IUI at the same time too
... hoping we both get our bfps!


----------



## LLbean

I will hold that thought for sure!!! :D


----------



## qwerty310

Breaking Dawn said:


> I'm feeling a constant cramp/poke on my right side not my uterus but not ovary either.
> 
> Anyone else have weird feelings after IUI??

yeah i had these off and on the whole 2ww. mine turned out to be nothing (got AF today) but it could be something great!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

qwerty310 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a constant cramp/poke on my right side not my uterus but not ovary either.
> 
> Anyone else have weird feelings after IUI??
> 
> yeah i had these off and on the whole 2ww. mine turned out to be nothing (got AF today) but it could be something great!Click to expand...

Sorry AF got you.

Thanks for the support, but I am trying to be realistic that it's mist likely nothing. 

I did have a catheter insert sperm in my uterus... so it's probably not very happy.


----------



## Babywhisperer

qwerty310 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a constant cramp/poke on my right side not my uterus but not ovary either.
> 
> Anyone else have weird feelings after IUI??
> 
> yeah i had these off and on the whole 2ww. mine turned out to be nothing (got AF today) but it could be something great!Click to expand...

Sorry the witch got you!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> I had 2 back to back IUIs..sunday and Monday.
> 
> So the last one was just yesterday. Maybe that's what I'm feeling. It's like I can feel my uterus....not quite AF cramps tho.

Dr told me the cramping was from the uterus opening a little for the catheter then clamping down shut. I had some cramping today too. This headache is making me want to vomit!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Babywhisperer said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> I had 2 back to back IUIs..sunday and Monday.
> 
> So the last one was just yesterday. Maybe that's what I'm feeling. It's like I can feel my uterus....not quite AF cramps tho.
> 
> Dr told me the cramping was from the uterus opening a little for the catheter then clamping down shut. I had some cramping today too. This headache is making me want to vomit!Click to expand...

Yes that's right bc the uterus is a muscle, so any time it reacts we feel cramps.

Hope your headache hoes away!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well Ladies on and off today I have been cramping, not bad cramps but enough to feel them. I hope this is a good sign. 6dpiui and still doing pretty good, except at night time I haven't been feeling so well.


----------



## LLbean

Pnut are you doing Progesterone?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

LLbean said:


> Pnut are you doing Progesterone?

No I am not


----------



## LLbean

hmmmm

well lets keep everything crossed then :D


----------



## Breaking Dawn

How is everyone today? 

I'm 3dpo... i feel like the cramps are pretty much gone. I do feel some odd pinching from time to time. 
And sharp shooting pain in boob yesterday. ... but I think this is due to progesterone...


----------



## MandaC

I am still waiting for AF to come!!!! This is driving me nuts and taking forever. I finshed Prometerum tuesday.


----------



## ldybeowulf

Breaking Dawn said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> I'm 3dpo... i feel like the cramps are pretty much gone. I do feel some odd pinching from time to time.
> And sharp shooting pain in boob yesterday. ... but I think this is due to progesterone...

I'm nauseous! LOL Gotta love how things you would never normally be happy about, thrill you during the tww.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ldybeowulf said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I'm 3dpo... i feel like the cramps are pretty much gone. I do feel some odd pinching from time to time.
> And sharp shooting pain in boob yesterday. ... but I think this is due to progesterone...
> 
> I'm nauseous! LOL Gotta love how things you would never normally be happy about, thrill you during the tww.Click to expand...

Idy~ How far are you into the 2ww? Also my first IUI I got a bad cold from the trigger injection. This time around I have moments where I feel fatigue and a little cramping but that is all


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...hope you can start your new cycle soon.

Idy...ooh that sounds promising!!!

Pnuts ... how is your tww?

Who's going to be testing soon?


----------



## Kiwibee

I am dying to test, but am only 7 days post IUI. I will likely start testing on Sunday because I am so anxious. So far I have had no signs that I could be pregnant.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Kiwibee said:


> I am dying to test, but am only 7 days post IUI. I will likely start testing on Sunday because I am so anxious. So far I have had no signs that I could be pregnant.

I know how you feel... and I am only 3dpo. 

This is my first IUI and I feel anxious to find out if it is a bfn/bfp.


----------



## bubbles1013

Im on day 11 of my cycle, I go to the RE in the morning for blood work and ultrasound. I took femara again for the 3rd time. This will be the 2nd IUI hopefully. 1st month didnt happen due to on demand performance issues... last month had a good follie and got the IUI 5million swimmers post wash. Hoping to get progesterone this cycle.. Can only keep hoping :)


----------



## ldybeowulf

Pnutsprincess said:


> ldybeowulf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I'm 3dpo... i feel like the cramps are pretty much gone. I do feel some odd pinching from time to time.
> And sharp shooting pain in boob yesterday. ... but I think this is due to progesterone...
> 
> I'm nauseous! LOL Gotta love how things you would never normally be happy about, thrill you during the tww.Click to expand...
> 
> Idy~ How far are you into the 2ww? Also my first IUI I got a bad cold from the trigger injection. This time around I have moments where I feel fatigue and a little cramping but that is allClick to expand...

I'm 10dpiui. I'm testing Saturday. I'm due Tuesday so I'm just trying to get to that point.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies I am a little behind you but I went for my baseline ultrasound today! Everything is a go but this time he is putting me on clomid 5-9. Said no real reason, just want to try something different. So then I go April 15th and do the HCG shot and then the IUI's the 16th and 17th! So I am hoping this is it!! This will be round #2 for us!!! Hubby has been taking loads of vitamins!!! How are you ladies all doing?!!?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Good luck with this new cycle Amcole!!

I am 4dpo today...ya yaaa. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Amcolecchi

BreakingDawn-ahh the dreaded tww is awful!!! Are you having any symptoms?!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amcole..

I have had shooting pain in my breasts...but thinking this is the progesterone suppositories. 

My lower pelvic area feels tight / crampy today. 

But I think all of these can be explained to the iui.


----------



## ldybeowulf

So the BBs have grown. They don't hurt (although I am getting some sharp shooting pains every so often) but they are definitely fuller. No nausea yet today but I've tried to have a little snack every couple hours. I've had a couple of sharp pains in the groin/uterine area too. Not sure what that is.


----------



## LLbean

ldybeowulf same here...but I am doing the progesterone so its hard to see it as a sign of anything for me LOL


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How is everyone feeling? I feel exhausted. Had blood work to check my progesterone. Right now I am just waiting on the results.


----------



## LLbean

FXd!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

My tww has been long it seems, but today has been a good day so far. I got to skype with my sister in law, mom and baby niece who will be 8 months tomorrow. It was so nice to see all of them at once. They are in upstate NY, while I'm living in Colo Spgs, CO because hubby is military.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Idy and bean...

I am also having...shooting pain in boobs (progesterone?)....and feeling twinges in uterus. 

Pnuts...goodluck on progesterone results. let us know.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hope the sore boobies is a good sign!! Pnuts-When are you testing for the BFP!?!?!


----------



## horseypants

iui #2 is tomorrow. i've been shooting myself up with so many drugs I'm on the verge of a nervous breakdown. one more iui after this before I give up for a while. hahahahha. i am feeling rather optimistic about my chances either this time or next though. ;) 

all the dust for all the ladies!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Good luck horsey...i am with you on that...my you will see a bfp.!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Horsey-I hear ya!!! After our first IUI we took a break (mostly because of money and because I had to go out of town for work) but it was a nice break not to be stressing out about it!!! 

How many IUI's will you ladies do before moving on to IVF or breaking away for awhile?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amcole...haven't thought about it yet...:)

Has anyone read the thread...uncooperative husbands?? I don't want to sound insensitive or rude but I am shocked by some of the stories in there.


----------



## horseypants

Breaking dawn, special dust for you, lady! I hope we get to be bump buddies soon!


----------



## Amcolecchi

We decided 4 times then we would break for a couple months and save money for an IVF!! My insurance covers nothing so we are looking like 15,000!! So we want like 6 months to save and then we would be hoping for twins hahaha!!!

OMG no-what are they saying? I guess I am lucky because my husband is so supportive! Actually he is the one with infertility so he wants to do it all!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Hope the sore boobies is a good sign!! Pnuts-When are you testing for the BFP!?!?!

Not until my blood test April 12 at 8:30 am


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amcole...its about dealing with all appts and emotional journey alone. And DH saying can't come to appt bc can't take time off work (each time) .


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Sorry for the delay, Hubby and I went hiking. my progesterone level last cycle was 16.5 and this cycle it was a little higher and is 19.9. I hope this is a good sign I find out this upcoming friday!


----------



## LLbean

Sound good!


----------



## horseypants

Iui number two done! I was half an hour late to my appointment :( do you think it matters? Always something new ro worry over :p


----------



## LLbean

If they didn't say anything about it I would assume all is ok


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Horsey...I don't thin it matters at all....don't stress :)

Stay happy and let the swimmers do their thing!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> Horsey...I don't thin it matters at all....don't stress :)
> 
> Stay happy and let the swimmers do their thing!

How are you doing? I think we are a day apart. So far just progesterone side effects, full breasts, blue veins are prominent in them, some cramping in uterus/ovary area, and today a major uptick in the libido, like an 18yr old boy on prom night! I have been going to sleep early as I'm pretty wiped, my days start around 5am. I'm not looking into anything as I know progesterone mimics bfp symptoms. I think the earliest I will test will be 10dpiui...maybe later. How about you?

FX'd for all of us. Sorry for those the witch got. For those of you waiting to begin...please have a glass of wine for me!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Babywhisperer said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Horsey...I don't thin it matters at all....don't stress :)
> 
> Stay happy and let the swimmers do their thing!
> 
> How are you doing? I think we are a day apart. So far just progesterone side effects, full breasts, blue veins are prominent in them, some cramping in uterus/ovary area, and today a major uptick in the libido, like an 18yr old boy on prom night! I have been going to sleep early as I'm pretty wiped, my days start around 5am. I'm not looking into anything as I know progesterone mimics bfp symptoms. I think the earliest I will test will be 10dpiui...maybe later. How about you?
> 
> FX'd for all of us. Sorry for those the witch got. For those of you waiting to begin...please have a glass of wine for me!Click to expand...

Hi there...

Yep I have some pains in breast too but I think it's progesterone. Cramping in uterus/ovary area as well but again that could be IUI.

I also had something weird happen earlier..I got up from lying down to standing position ...once I was standing I felt very light headed to the point where I had bend over and I said to DH...uhhh I don't feel well...it passed. Wierd...but again could be tiredness etc


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Horsey...I don't thin it matters at all....don't stress :)
> 
> Stay happy and let the swimmers do their thing!
> 
> How are you doing? I think we are a day apart. So far just progesterone side effects, full breasts, blue veins are prominent in them, some cramping in uterus/ovary area, and today a major uptick in the libido, like an 18yr old boy on prom night! I have been going to sleep early as I'm pretty wiped, my days start around 5am. I'm not looking into anything as I know progesterone mimics bfp symptoms. I think the earliest I will test will be 10dpiui...maybe later. How about you?
> 
> FX'd for all of us. Sorry for those the witch got. For those of you waiting to begin...please have a glass of wine for me!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there...
> 
> Yep I have some pains in breast too but I think it's progesterone. Cramping in uterus/ovary area as well but again that could be IUI.
> 
> I also had something weird happen earlier..I got up from lying down to standing position ...once I was standing I felt very light headed to the point where I had bend over and I said to DH...uhhh I don't feel well...it passed. Wierd...but again could be tiredness etcClick to expand...

Hmmm that could be progesterone but could also be a bfp. I was sitting on the couch back in August and I swear it felt like I was on a boat, coupled with exhaustion...it was a chemical. 

Now can we talk about the gas and constipation? Holy smokes it sucks. I'm drinking prune juice like a 80yr old. Sucks.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hahaha ...i've got gas too....but no constipation...so lucky on that.

ya i'm really trying not to get my hopes up on any symptoms bc i know meds can create them! after a few medicated cycles...i've felt all sorts of weird things...can't trust them!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good Morning ladies,
I am currently 10dpiui! I am getting so close to the end of my 2ww. I am about 9 or 10 DPO I think. I am not testing at all I am just going to wait to do my beta at the clinic this upcoming friday. I am hoping this cycle worked.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnuts... So exciting to almost be at the end of TWW.

Any symptoms???


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> Pnuts... So exciting to almost be at the end of TWW.
> 
> Any symptoms???

Honestly I haven't been symptom spotting because I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnutsprincess said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Pnuts... So exciting to almost be at the end of TWW.
> 
> Any symptoms???
> 
> Honestly I haven't been symptom spotting because I don't want to get my hopes up.Click to expand...

I know what you mean!! can't wait until this TWW is over...


----------



## LLbean

any word from Suzy_Q???


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Yeah, I think my husband has started to give me his cold.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-I heard a cold is a sign of pregnancy!!!! :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

but I am not getting my hopes up. I am just relaxing today and taking things day by day.


----------



## qwerty310

Hi everyone. I hope that you are dong well... Sorry about the cold bug/sore boobs out there. Nothing really to report here other than feeling frustrated why the first two IUIs didn't work and shouldn't they change something. I know rationally that we have to try a few times and hope that my body does it in on one of those tries.

Have my day 11 ultrasound on Friday. Going to test LH though in case I ovulate early because last cycle they had me trigger on the night of day 10! Still no side effects of clomid so that's nice. I bought the mucinex for this round and started taking that today and will take it until a few days after ovulation. Maybe a week after? I dunno.

Good luck to testers!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Qwerty... goodluck with scan and catching O.

How is everyone doing? 

I'm sooo exhausted today and my back is aching. 

Halfway through the tww...yay!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Breaking Dawn-those are good signs!!! I am on clomid and feeling like poop!!! I have headaches and feel nauseous!!!! But it's worth it if I get that BFP!!! I don't get my IUI till April 16th & 17th so still in the beginning stages...good luck to you ladies!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I hope the clomid side effects don't last too long for you Amcole.

Fx we both get April BFP'S 

:dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

April 12 is my blood work to see if this cycle worked. I have a feeling it didn't work, but I don't know. I guess it is hard for me to believe that something that amazing can happen to me. I am feeling down today.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Me too pnuts.

April 12 blood work


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> Me too pnuts.
> 
> April 12 blood work

I go for beta on the 14th, but thinking of testing on the 12th (12dpiui).

Nothing but really sore on the outsides of my boobs, and they look like fake boobs, ginormous and harder than normal...slight cramp here and there, other than that nothing...my hunger has lessened which it normally does a week before af. My question for you ladies...if I get a bfn on Friday (12dpiui) and Saturday, should I keep taking the progesterone suppositories until my Beta on Monday or go off to get my period?

Lots of my friends are prego right now, hoping it's contagious!!!

Crossing fingers and toes for all of us!!


----------



## esah

Babywhisperer said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Me too pnuts.
> 
> April 12 blood work
> 
> I go for beta on the 14th, but thinking of testing on the 12th (12dpiui).
> 
> Nothing but really sore on the outsides of my boobs, and they look like fake boobs, ginormous and harder than normal...slight cramp here and there, other than that nothing...my hunger has lessened which it normally does a week before af. My question for you ladies...if I get a bfn on Friday (12dpiui) and Saturday, should I keep taking the progesterone suppositories until my Beta on Monday or go off to get my period?
> 
> Lots of my friends are prego right now, hoping it's contagious!!!
> 
> Crossing fingers and toes for all of us!!Click to expand...

My clinic always tells me to stop taking the progesterone when I get the BFN. 

Good luck on the 12th! I'm a bit behind most of you on this cycle - just finishing up my clomid tonight.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Babywhisperer...i was wondering that too.

my clinic only gave me progesterone suppositories until Saturday - 13dpo. They said to come in 2 weeks after my IUI for bloods - which is Sunday - 14dpo.

So, i've decided to go in for bloods on friday, that way i can get more prog if i need....


----------



## horseypants

breaking dawn, that makes more sense


----------



## ldybeowulf

Ladies!!! I have great news!!! I tested this morning and I got my BFP!!!!

I"m trying to attach a pic but it's not showing up!

https://i.picresize.com/fZf


----------



## Amcolecchi

Congratulations!!!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## karena547

How exciting, congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Idy...omg so excited for you.

How many dpo are you?


----------



## LLbean

wooo hoo!!! :happydance: Congrats!!!!


----------



## ldybeowulf

Breaking Dawn said:


> Idy...omg so excited for you.
> 
> How many dpo are you?

I am 15dpiui and dpo. AF was scheduled to arrive today but I got my positive instead!

I've called my doc and we're gonna do a couple hcg blood tests to make sure it's doubling like it's supposed to but I won't go in for two weeks.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ldybeowulf said:


> Ladies!!! I have great news!!! I tested this morning and I got my BFP!!!!
> 
> I"m trying to attach a pic but it's not showing up!
> 
> https://i.picresize.com/fZf

CONGRATS! Have a H&H 9 months:)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ldybeowulf said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Idy...omg so excited for you.
> 
> How many dpo are you?
> 
> I am 15dpiui and dpo. AF was scheduled to arrive today but I got my positive instead!
> 
> I've called my doc and we're gonna do a couple hcg blood tests to make sure it's doubling like it's supposed to but I won't go in for two weeks.Click to expand...

Your due date will probably be around Christmas time:) :xmas6:


----------



## ldybeowulf

Pnutsprincess said:


> ldybeowulf said:
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Your due date will probably be around Christmas time:) :xmas6:
> 
> If the online calculator is right, it should be about the 17th. But I'm very excited about a Christmas time baby!Click to expand...


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ldybeowulf said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ldybeowulf said:
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Your due date will probably be around Christmas time:) :xmas6:
> 
> If the online calculator is right, it should be about the 17th. But I'm very excited about a Christmas time baby!Click to expand...
> 
> I am very happy for you. I hope I get my BFP this friday when I get my beta done. If i don't get a BFP, hubby and I will have to wait at least another 3 months because he will be gone. He will be back in July and leave again in Sept/Oct time. So time is limitedClick to expand...


----------



## horseypants

Idy, :happydance:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ldybeowulf said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Idy...omg so excited for you.
> 
> How many dpo are you?
> 
> I am 15dpiui and dpo. AF was scheduled to arrive today but I got my positive instead!
> 
> I've called my doc and we're gonna do a couple hcg blood tests to make sure it's doubling like it's supposed to but I won't go in for two weeks.Click to expand...

Aww I'm sooo excited for you.

A December baby :dance:


----------



## StirrupQueen

Congrats Idy, so happy for you. Nice to hear some positive news :happydance:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hopefully :xmas6: will bless the rest of us in the 2ww with Christmas time babies. Lets get our BFP!


----------



## Babywhisperer

ldybeowulf said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ldybeowulf said:
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Your due date will probably be around Christmas time:) :xmas6:
> 
> If the online calculator is right, it should be about the 17th. But I'm very excited about a Christmas time baby!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeahhhhh congrats!!! I hope it's smooth sailing from here on!Click to expand...


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all feeling? I hope all is well. I wanted to let everyone know feel free to stalk my journals. I will check both of them and continue to write in my LTTTC Journal. The 12 is in a couple of days:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi pnuts!!

We seem to be shadowing each other!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi pnuts!!
> 
> We seem to be shadowing each other!!!

I see this, are you doing a regular test or a blood test friday?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Friday is a blood test. 
I can go in on Friday or Saturday....


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> Friday is a blood test.
> I can go in on Friday or Saturday....

I am going in for a blood test as well friday:) Hoping you get your BFP


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnutsprincess said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Friday is a blood test.
> I can go in on Friday or Saturday....
> 
> I am going in for a blood test as well friday:) Hoping you get your BFPClick to expand...

You too hun.

Hope we both get positive results on friday! I have my Fx for you!


----------



## LLbean

you ladies are so tempting me to test early LOL


----------



## horseypants

I'm being good. So far holding out. The goal is to test 13dpo, next friday, april 19 and if I don't have a positive, stop progesterone. I'm really trying not to obsess, but I'm really more of a poas addict, want to know everything immediately kinda gal. May the force be with us.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bean...sorry hun just trying to get some PMA into my system. Hold out as long as you can. :)

Horsey...you can do it...mi know you can keep the poas addict under control!!!!!
Lol


----------



## LLbean

Lol it's ok, not testing


----------



## horseypants

We can not break the seal! 

It has been so tempting to test the trigger out of my system but last time I spent SOOOO much time squinting at sticks trying to see if they were lighter/darker/was that shadow of a line new - this time, not breaking the seal!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lol @ horsey.

POAS Pact - no early testing.

Who's in? :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> Lol @ horsey.
> 
> POAS Pact - no early testing.
> 
> Who's in? :haha: :rofl:

Count me in! No testing until Friday 12dpiui. I have to be honest though, I'm just not feeling it. It is my first IUI and we are going right to IVF if this doesn't work. I'm already gearing my mind up for that. The beta is Monday.


----------



## LLbean

wow so many of us in synch! 12dpiui on Friday!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I'm right behind you ladies...11dpo/iui on friday!!


----------



## horseypants

Babywhisperer, this iui for me was perfectly timed but was also on the side with an iffy tube (I think my hsg showed it was blocked but through a strange game of hsg result telephone between doctors, they finally said the tube was slow to show but did have spillage) -so the point is that I'm not entirely feeling it this time either and I'm already preparing myself for my last round of iui next time. If it is as well timed as this one, I will feel like I gave iui a thorough shot. And this cycle, I am really still totally keeping the faith! I can't help but be hopeful because 1) we've tried really hard 2) it is about time 3) timing was great on the iui 4) I had 2 follies! 5) I am so totally baby crazy! 6) it would be the last chance at acceptable timing before a January wedding. Next cycle I'm risking either being 9 months pregnant at the altar or my water breaking during the reception. AND I DON'T REALLY MIND! (refer to #5)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Horsey. I like your list.


----------



## MandaC

Hello everyone, glad to read all the symptoms hoping to see some bfp follow.

AFM: I am still waiting for AF to get here. I was at the doctor yesturday and found out my pharmacy wrote the directions down wrong on my prometrum bottle so I have been taking it wrong this whole time. I was new to prometrum so I was unaware!!!! No wonder it is taking forever to get my cycle cause it was as if I never took any meds at all. It is so frustrated!!!!!\

also I am sorry for you if you read this on another thread:)


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG Manda! So what does this mean? If you take it correctly will you start your cycle?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning ladies,
How are you all doing?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well Ladies,
Tomorrow is the day that will make me happy or sad when I get my results. I have not been cramping at all. I hope this is a good sign. The only time I cramp is when I lay on my left side for long periods of time...weird


----------



## MandaC

Amcolecchi said:


> OMG Manda! So what does this mean? If you take it correctly will you start your cycle?

Tell me about it!!!!

I am just waiting for the nurse to call me back she wasn't able to speak with the doctor yesturday to find out what he wants to do. My progesterone level was 9.7 so taking more prometrum will only increase it and she said she hopes I would get my period in the next week anyways so taking it again would probably just delay it more. But I will wait to see what the dr says forsure.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Manda-so sorry about this!! I would be so mad!! Good thing is they should know soon so you can start your next cycle!!!

Pnut-I am so nervous for you!!! FX for you!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnutsprincess said:


> Well Ladies,
> Tomorrow is the day that will make me happy or sad when I get my results. I have not been cramping at all. I hope this is a good sign. The only time I cramp is when I lay on my left side for long periods of time...weird

When do you go in to test?

Goodluck. 

I keep changing my mind about getting bloods tomorrow or Saturday


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Well Ladies,
> Tomorrow is the day that will make me happy or sad when I get my results. I have not been cramping at all. I hope this is a good sign. The only time I cramp is when I lay on my left side for long periods of time...weird
> 
> When do you go in to test?
> 
> Goodluck.
> 
> I keep changing my mind about getting bloods tomorrow or SaturdayClick to expand...

My appointment is at 8:30 MST. I will probably get there a little earlier because the sooner I get there, the sooner I get my results. I have to be there before 9am to get same day results


----------



## Breaking Dawn

BFN @ 10dpo.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> BFN @ 10dpo.

argh you didn't wait and tested early. I am sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## karena547

Breaking Dawn said:


> BFN @ 10dpo.

I'm sorry :( BUT it definitely could still be too early!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks ladies.

I had no intention of testing until tomorrow. Then i bought 2 frer cause they were on sale. 

So ended up testing since I had not peed in ages.


Ugh...when is it going to be my turn.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Breakingdawn-I am sorry hunny!!! Could be early still!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Breaking Dawn said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I had no intention of testing until tomorrow. Then i bought 2 frer cause they were on sale.
> 
> So ended up testing since I had not peed in ages.
> 
> 
> Ugh...when is it going to be my turn.

 BD~I know how you feel, I feel the same way and I am always asking people the same thing. When will it be my turn? It has been almost 26 months. I am 24 years old and have wanted a baby since I was 18years old. Of course I waited until I got with my husband


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Amcole.

Yep it sucks Pnuts. 

I know that it can still be early..etc...but sooo many ladies see some shadow of a line at 10dpo. i dont feel so lucky to be one of those ladies who get a bfp late.


----------



## LLbean

lol good to know I wasn't the only one that caved today 

BFN
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bean...thats exactly what my test looked like. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Yup...boring lol


----------



## horseypants

dudessssssss. i can NOT believe i'm the only one who didnt break our pact! lol

i actually thought about testing the trigger out this morning on the pot but i thought to myself, noo, must not break the seal. xoxoxoxo i am even more tempted now.......

sorry for bfns ladies. you still have a chance.


----------



## StirrupQueen

Breaking dawn and LLbean, sorry u didn't get your bfp's today, but 10dpo is still quite early. A friend of mine didn't get hers until the day af was supposed to arrive. 

I haven't tested yet, but have a feeling I'm out this month.


----------



## LLbean

I'm at 11dpIUI LOL


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Horsey you are such a good pact keeper.

I know ladies do get late bfps but being on this site soooo any ladies get faint bfps starting at 9 & 10 dpo.

Stirrup...i also feel out. I feel like my symptoms during the first half of tww were all due to progesterone


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> Thanks Amcole.
> 
> Yep it sucks Pnuts.
> 
> I know that it can still be early..etc...but sooo many ladies see some shadow of a line at 10dpo. i dont feel so lucky to be one of those ladies who get a bfp late.

I feel your heartache. Someone on the IVF board got her bfp on 14days post transfer. You could be the minority that finds out late. If you do get the dreaded bfn on later days what's your plan?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Babywhisperer said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Amcole.
> 
> Yep it sucks Pnuts.
> 
> I know that it can still be early..etc...but sooo many ladies see some shadow of a line at 10dpo. i dont feel so lucky to be one of those ladies who get a bfp late.
> 
> I feel your heartache. Someone on the IVF board got her bfp on 14days post transfer. You could be the minority that finds out late. If you do get the dreaded bfn on later days what's your plan?Click to expand...

IUI Round 2 ...go in on CD3 to start meds and scans. *sigh*


----------



## ldybeowulf

Hey ladies! I just want to say that you shouldn't give up hope for your bfp yet. I originally tested at 12dpiui and there wasn't a hint of a line either. I waited til the day af was due (15dpiui) and I got my bfp. And according to my beta on that day, I had just implanted recently. Bfps are all about when the little bean decides to put down roots.

So basically, try and stay positive! And good luck to all of you!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Today is the day! Blood work, I have knots in my stomach and I started a little bit of cramping today. I am worried it didn't take.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ldybeowulf said:


> Hey ladies! I just want to say that you shouldn't give up hope for your bfp yet. I originally tested at 12dpiui and there wasn't a hint of a line either. I waited til the day af was due (15dpiui) and I got my bfp. And according to my beta on that day, I had just implanted recently. Bfps are all about when the little bean decides to put down roots.
> 
> So basically, try and stay positive! And good luck to all of you!

Thanks for your support and positivity :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Today is the day! Blood work, I have knots in my stomach and I started a little bit of cramping today. I am worried it didn't take.

Goodluck :dance:


----------



## esah

ldybeowulf said:


> Hey ladies! I just want to say that you shouldn't give up hope for your bfp yet. I originally tested at 12dpiui and there wasn't a hint of a line either. I waited til the day af was due (15dpiui) and I got my bfp. And according to my beta on that day, I had just implanted recently. Bfps are all about when the little bean decides to put down roots.
> 
> So basically, try and stay positive! And good luck to all of you!

Congratulations! This gives me hope! By your join date it looks like you have been TTC for 2 years or so? And if you don't mind me asking, how old are you? So far, I haven't found anyone who is around my age, has been trying unsuccessfully for as long as me, and got a BFP from IUI.


----------



## qwerty310

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Today is the day! Blood work, I have knots in my stomach and I started a little bit of cramping today. I am worried it didn't take.

Good luck pnuts!


----------



## ldybeowulf

esah said:


> ldybeowulf said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I just want to say that you shouldn't give up hope for your bfp yet. I originally tested at 12dpiui and there wasn't a hint of a line either. I waited til the day af was due (15dpiui) and I got my bfp. And according to my beta on that day, I had just implanted recently. Bfps are all about when the little bean decides to put down roots.
> 
> So basically, try and stay positive! And good luck to all of you!
> 
> Congratulations! This gives me hope! By your join date it looks like you have been TTC for 2 years or so? And if you don't mind me asking, how old are you? So far, I haven't found anyone who is around my age, has been trying unsuccessfully for as long as me, and got a BFP from IUI.Click to expand...

I'm 37. We've been trying since we got together, when I was 34, and I had one miscarriage right out of the gate. Ended up being diagnosed with PCOS and then DH with confirmed infertility just recently. We had to go the donor sperm route.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

No word on my results yet.


----------



## LLbean

sigh...I keep coming back to see if you hear Pnuts...FXd!!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

LLbean said:


> sigh...I keep coming back to see if you hear Pnuts...FXd!!!!

Thanks, I have knots in my stomach because I am scared that it won't be the results I want to hear.


----------



## LLbean

hang in there!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I am trying. my blood work got done at 8:30am and it is almost 2:30pm. They should have the results by now. I can't even start my paper for school because I am not focused.


----------



## LLbean

call them!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

:hugs: pnuts


----------



## Pnutsprincess

my test result is BFN:( I was planning it would be. So won't be doing another IUI until July time.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnuts...wishing you success in July


----------



## StirrupQueen

Pnuts, sorry to hear that, but fx for July :hugs:


----------



## esah

ldybeowulf said:


> esah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ldybeowulf said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I just want to say that you shouldn't give up hope for your bfp yet. I originally tested at 12dpiui and there wasn't a hint of a line either. I waited til the day af was due (15dpiui) and I got my bfp. And according to my beta on that day, I had just implanted recently. Bfps are all about when the little bean decides to put down roots.
> 
> So basically, try and stay positive! And good luck to all of you!
> 
> Congratulations! This gives me hope! By your join date it looks like you have been TTC for 2 years or so? And if you don't mind me asking, how old are you? So far, I haven't found anyone who is around my age, has been trying unsuccessfully for as long as me, and got a BFP from IUI.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 37. We've been trying since we got together, when I was 34, and I had one miscarriage right out of the gate. Ended up being diagnosed with PCOS and then DH with confirmed infertility just recently. We had to go the donor sperm route.Click to expand...

Thanks so much, it is comforting to know that someone on my same timeline (I also started trying when I was 34) has had success without IVF.


----------



## horseypants

pnuts <3

esah and Idy, me too, mc out of the gate, another still and now on iui #2 

35 in june


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Same here ...chemical/miscarriage in oct....turning 33 later this year.

After the bfn yesterday and AF due tues.....moving to IUI #2


----------



## LLbean

AF is arriving now, red bright spotting began...I'm out. But best of luck to the rest of you


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bean... :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I am thinking DH and I will try to conceive naturally this month. When ever AF comes hopefully we have time. My DH does not leave until May 5 or 6th. We will see what happens. I am sure I will just hit Ovulation before he leaves. I think we will BD 3 times a week if we can. We have also discussed trying IUI one more time in July and if it does not work we will have to move to IVF after my husband's deployment. We will have to $7500. We should be able to come up with that after deployment.


----------



## LLbean

I still want a baby or two but I am THRILLED I am not putting that pressure on me any more. No more injections and medical checks etc, no more fighting over money every time a bill arrives... I think this all will be stress gone now... so I am very happy about that. If baby decides to come it will have to be determined and work at it for reals. No more meds for me to "help it happen" I am glad I get to be focused on me now. So no need to feel badly for me. I promise you am I quite content at this moment. Baby will come, but if and when it is meant to and ready. A La Haley Berry...SURPRISE BABY! that's how it will have to be

Best of luck to all of you though!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

BFN this cycle, nurse just called. 

It's official iui #1 failed.


----------



## LLbean

:hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> BFN this cycle, nurse just called.
> 
> It's official iui #1 failed.

So sorry to hear. Fingers crossed for your next cycle.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks everyone...

Im going to take some time off for a while to take care for myself....but I find you all supportive and I have my Fx for you all so I will stk around until AF arrives .


----------



## Amcolecchi

Breaking Dawn- I am so sorry hunny! My husband and I took a month off after our First IUI failed. We had a lot of fun just not worrying about it and hanging out with each other!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amcolecchi said:


> Breaking Dawn- I am so sorry hunny! My husband and I took a month off after our First IUI failed. We had a lot of fun just not worrying about it and hanging out with each other!!

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well AF arrived 4/13. So hubby and I are going to try naturally and see if it will work. we are hoping to BD 3 times a week at least after I am done bleeding heavy sorry if TMI


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-nothing is tmi here!! Yes, it's a good idea to bed every other day from when your period ends, especially if doing natural. In Feb. we did our first IUI and they had me on clomid and when it didn't work we took March off because I had to go out of town for work and we wanted a break. I ended up ovulating 5 days earlier than normal! We only had sex 2 times before that! I was kinda upset, we should of done it everyday after my period ended, to catch it in time...but not biggie, I know for us getting prego naturally will take forever due to husband's sperm issues. But since you and I don't have the fertility issues, clomid really changed my cycle! We are doing our second IUI this week! They put me on clomid again and it makes me cycles longer! So just have sex a lot hahaha, I'm sure the hubby wont mind! :)


----------



## ldybeowulf

Ladies, I'm hear to share some devastating news. I am currently having a miscarriage. My hcg yesterday morning was 9. We will be doing IUI 2 even if I have to force the doctor.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ldybeowulf said:


> Ladies, I'm hear to share some devastating news. I am currently having a miscarriage. My hcg yesterday morning was 9. We will be doing IUI 2 even if I have to force the doctor.

Omg Idy I am so sorry :hugs: There is a silver lining though, you will be more fertile afterwards. My friend got prego 2 cycles after her mc and she's due May 25th. I will say a prayer. I have my 2nd beta tomorrow and I am freaked out it won't be good. Stay positive, you got prego and that's a great sign!


----------



## LLbean

:(


----------



## esah

Ugh so sorry Idy. Take care of yourself.


----------



## horseypants

Idy sorry :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

IDY-I am so sorry hunny!!! The positive out of this is you know you can get prego! And I also heard you are more fertile after a MC! Prayers and hugs for you hunny!!!

AFM-went for my u/s this morning and I had two follicles at 19mm, which is awesome because I usually only have 1! They did the trigger shot and I am a little crampy and sore :( More sore than last time, but back to back IUI's tomorrow and Friday! Hoping and praying my husband's sperm morphology has improved!!! This is our second IUI and I hope it works!! Good luck ladies!! FX for you!!!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Hi everyone. I had my second iui yesterday. Boy did it hurt! The last one didn't. I am also spotting a bit. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Baby-when I did my first iui the first day was fine and the second day was painful!! Lots more cramping and spotting!! Good luck!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ldybeowulf said:


> Ladies, I'm hear to share some devastating news. I am currently having a miscarriage. My hcg yesterday morning was 9. We will be doing IUI 2 even if I have to force the doctor.

I am so sorry to hear Idy. :hugs:


----------



## StirrupQueen

Sorry so Idy :hugs:


----------



## qwerty310

Sorry idy :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

Idy-I am so sorry hunny!


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi Idy,you don't know me but it doesn't feel right to post anything without saying how sorry I am for your loss. I can't imagine it myself..a terribly painful experience. There are never any right words to say sadly. 

Hi to all the girls in here. I havent posted here but have been reading the thread & learning lots from all ur posts, so a big thank you! . 

My DP & I have our first FS appt on 16 may, & I'm hoping & praying that the doc will suggest iui straight up as our issue is basically mechanical. On the surface of things at this stage we both 'appear' to be ok as far as initial testing shows. My GP thinks we're good candidates for IUI so I'm hoping that'll be the first option offered. 

I have to say though, as keen as I am... I'm nervous about the idea of the actual procedure. I'm not bothered with cramping etc AFTER a procedure..but don't like the idea of being physically in such a vulnerable position (IYKWIM??) & it being painful right there and then... I'm being such a baby!! And I'm a nurse mind you!! But it does freak me out a bit.. Although im prepared to do whatever I have to I must say. 

So is the actual procedure painful?? Anyone mind sharing?


----------



## MandaC

So I am still waiting to get my cycle but good news is that my RE put me on Provera for 7 days so I am hoping this will bring on AF.

Funny but frustrating story, when I went to get my blood work done last week my progesterone came back at 9.7 so my RE said I should get my period in 4-5 days and if not come back and we can do more blood work and see where things are. So ofcourse I didn't get anything and I went back Tuesday for more blood work and my progesterone had gone up to 15!!!!! WTH!!! lol the nurse said she has never really seen this before and didn't really know what to say. All I can do it laugh cause if I let myself think about it to much I will get really mad. So here is hoping the Provera works and AF will come soon.
My RE did say that he isn't 100% that the provera will even work:( Has anyone ever had problems getting AF with PCOS??

Sorry if you are reading double:)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Juniperjules-I was SO NERVOUS my first IUI!!! Just because it is a lot to take in you know? But it's not bad at all! Your DH will be back there with you and I love my doctor! They tell you how much sperm and motility will be injected and it takes like 5 min...honestly it's better than a pap!!! Hahaha you will have some cramping after but you can take tylenol and it will go away! I did get tired the second day of IUI... I got b2b IUI's the first time and then just went for IUI Round 2 today and did the first one and second one tomorrow....good luck!!! :)


----------



## nikicolorado

Juniperjules said:


> I have to say though, as keen as I am... I'm nervous about the idea of the actual procedure. I'm not bothered with cramping etc AFTER a procedure..but don't like the idea of being physically in such a vulnerable position (IYKWIM??) & it being painful right there and then... I'm being such a baby!! And I'm a nurse mind you!! But it does freak me out a bit.. Although im prepared to do whatever I have to I must say.
> 
> So is the actual procedure painful?? Anyone mind sharing?

I've had 3 iui's in my life and none of them hurt:) Slight cramping afterwards, but mild. Good luck and don't worry!


----------



## nikicolorado

Just wanted to say hi and good luck to all the ladies :)

I'm currently in the 2ww after an iui w/100mg clomid (d3-7) and HCG boosters days 3-6-9. Today I'm 11dpiui, and I don't mean to be negative, but don't think it worked...I feel Nothing! :cry:

I'd kill for a metallic taste in my mouth right now:haha:....anything I could over-analyze!

Idy~very sorry for your loss, I can't imagine....hope you feel better as soon as is humanly possible and you get to do your next iui like you want to :)


----------



## StirrupQueen

Hi Juniper... As the others have said, the procedure is really not bad at all, i didnt feel a thing. In fact, I think getting a pap is worse. So good luck and try not to worry :thumbup:

NikiColorado, I'm the opposite, have had loads of 'symptoms', but can now feel af on the way, so u never know feeling nothing could be a good sign - fx for u.

Mandac, good news about provera, hope it brings af on for you soon. 

Amcolecchi - fx that this is the cycle that works for u.


----------



## Juniperjules

Amcolecchi said:


> Juniperjules-I was SO NERVOUS my first IUI!!! Just because it is a lot to take in you know? But it's not bad at all! Your DH will be back there with you and I love my doctor! They tell you how much sperm and motility will be injected and it takes like 5 min...honestly it's better than a pap!!! Hahaha you will have some cramping after but you can take tylenol and it will go away! I did get tired the second day of IUI... I got b2b IUI's the first time and then just went for IUI Round 2 today and did the first one and second one tomorrow....good luck!!! :)

Thanks for the support! It's nice to hear that info from people experiencing it first hand. I mean, I'll put up with whatever needs done in the end.. But it's still a tad scary! Good luck with ur iui today!!


----------



## Juniperjules

StirrupQueen said:


> Hi Juniper... As the others have said, the procedure is really not bad at all, i didnt feel a thing. In fact, I think getting a pap is worse. So good luck and try not to worry :thumbup:
> 
> NikiColorado, I'm the opposite, have had loads of 'symptoms', but can now feel af on the way, so u never know feeling nothing could be a good sign - fx for u.
> 
> Mandac, good news about provera, hope it brings af on for you soon.
> 
> Amcolecchi - fx that this is the cycle that works for u.

That's exactly what I wanted to hear! Thanks for the reply ; )


----------



## Juniperjules

nikicolorado said:


> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> I have to say though, as keen as I am... I'm nervous about the idea of the actual procedure. I'm not bothered with cramping etc AFTER a procedure..but don't like the idea of being physically in such a vulnerable position (IYKWIM??) & it being painful right there and then... I'm being such a baby!! And I'm a nurse mind you!! But it does freak me out a bit.. Although im prepared to do whatever I have to I must say.
> 
> So is the actual procedure painful?? Anyone mind sharing?
> 
> I've had 3 iui's in my life and none of them hurt:) Slight cramping afterwards, but mild. Good luck and don't worry!Click to expand...

Cheers for sharing!! I'm feeling a little less nervous about it after 3 of u lovely girls sharing ur experiences with me.. Now I just have to wait to see the FS!


----------



## nikicolorado

Stirrup~ hope you're wrong about AF! you never know...

i wish i could find a way to enjoy the 2ww because it really is an exciting time, just stressful! i'm an anxious person anyway, then throw in major anticipation and yearning....i'm a goner :)

these forums really help because people understand and are all in the same boat.

good luck everyone!


----------



## StirrupQueen

Thank you, but unfortunately af arrived today and I'm so gutted! So next cycle iui here I come. Meantime this weekend i will be enjoying lots of wine :wine:


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Stirrup queen sorry to hear about af.


----------



## qwerty310

nikicolorado said:


> Stirrup~ hope you're wrong about AF! you never know...
> 
> i wish i could find a way to enjoy the 2ww because it really is an exciting time, just stressful! i'm an anxious person anyway, then throw in major anticipation and yearning....i'm a goner :)
> 
> these forums really help because people understand and are all in the same boat.
> 
> good luck everyone!

Hi Nikki! How long you have left in your 2ww? Maybe try making yourself walk outside more than usual. I know that's a happy treat for me and a reminder to get more blood flowing in my pelvis for happy sticky implantatn time :winkwink:


----------



## MandaC

Hey guys:)

I have 2 pills left of my Provera to take tonight and tomorrow and hoping to see AF finally this week. although I swear when I went to the washroom earlier I had some spotting!!! So lets cross our finger. lol How is everyone feeling??


----------



## nikicolorado

beta Today, Results Later This Afternoon! Very Excited!


----------



## Babywhisperer

nikicolorado said:


> beta Today, Results Later This Afternoon! Very Excited!

Good luck!! :happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Niki-Fingers cross for you!!!!


----------



## StirrupQueen

Niki - fx and good luck!


----------



## horseypants

good luck!!!!!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Niki: did you get results?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, I am very anxious to hear!! Hopefully good news!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hopefully we will have a BFP in this thread


----------



## horseypants

Niki :dust:

AFM, this will be my third and last iui. CD1 today. <3


----------



## Amcolecchi

Did anyone have lower back pain after IUI? I am like 6 DPO and I have such lower back pain!!! AHHH any news from Niki yet?!?!


----------



## MandaC

AF finally came I am CD1. I start Fermera on Friday and hopefully make it to the IUI part this cycle. Crossing my fingers


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amcolecchi said:


> Did anyone have lower back pain after IUI? I am like 6 DPO and I have such lower back pain!!! AHHH any news from Niki yet?!?!

I had major lower back pain after iui it was on 7dpo. It was painful I had to get DH to give me a massage.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Amcolecchi said:


> Did anyone have lower back pain after IUI? I am like 6 DPO and I have such lower back pain!!! AHHH any news from Niki yet?!?!

It looks like we are very close in our cycle. I am 7 dpo I think. Maybe the back pain is a good sign? I don't have any symptoms right now.


----------



## horseypants

Went in for the baseline ultrasound today and all was well. Starting femara tonight, injectibles on tuesday, and then I have another ultrasound on wednesday, all leading up to my last iui Fridayish. ...Changing my little emoticon thingi to hopeful :p

Back pain has never been a prego sign for me but I know it is for many others, something like 20 percent on fertility friend ;). Good luck to you! When are you testing?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Babyhopes-My boobs don't hurt at all but normally they do, so maybe that's a sign too? Haha I am trying not to look to much in to it!! I am testing next Thursday, my dad's birthday, who wants me to have a baby more than I do I think hahaha so I am hoping it's good luck haha...FX for all you ladies!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good Luck ladies


----------



## StirrupQueen

Good luck everyone! I started my injections on Thursday with iui #2 likely to be Wednesday - eek. 

Anyone doing accupuncture and finding it helps?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Stirrup, 
I started my injections Tues and iui on mon/tues likely.

I'm doing acupuncture...i had one session on wed when AF was done and I started meds and I have a session tomorrow pre-iui/pre-O.

Are you having acu too?


----------



## Babywhisperer

StirrupQueen said:


> Good luck everyone! I started my injections on Thursday with iui #2 likely to be Wednesday - eek.
> 
> Anyone doing accupuncture and finding it helps?

I cannot endorse acupuncture enough! I really think it is what made the difference for me. It promotes blood flow/circulation, supports progesterone, energy, helps reduce stress and cortisol...My bff had 2 mc's and is due May 25th now and she swears acupuncture helped immensely. Her cycles started at 42 days and then they got her to 31. 

Are you using Gonal F? It can happen for you, I was at my Dr and sitting next to a woman who also got her bfp on her 1st IUI. Stay positive and have faith. 

:dust: To all you ladies!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Babywhisperer said:


> StirrupQueen said:
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone! I started my injections on Thursday with iui #2 likely to be Wednesday - eek.
> 
> Anyone doing accupuncture and finding it helps?
> 
> I cannot endorse acupuncture enough! I really think it is what made the difference for me. It promotes blood flow/circulation, supports progesterone, energy, helps reduce stress and cortisol...My bff had 2 mc's and is due May 25th now and she swears acupuncture helped immensely. Her cycles started at 42 days and then they got her to 31.
> 
> Are you using Gonal F? It can happen for you, I was at my Dr and sitting next to a woman who also got her bfp on her 1st IUI. Stay positive and have faith.
> 
> :dust: To all you ladies!Click to expand...

I'm so glad to hear the positives about acupuncture...i did try it before but this is the first cycle I am going to a fertility acu and doing it with the iui.

On what cycle days did you do acu? How long were you doing acu before you got your bfp?


----------



## StirrupQueen

Thanks breaking dawn and baby whisper, I'm not doing accupuncture but have been seriously considering it. Hearing your comments, i'm definitely going to book a few sessions. 

This is my second iui, i've been on clomid days 2 to 6 with Menapur injections days 7, 9 & 11. Hopefully iui will be on Wednesday - day 13.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Breaking Dawn said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirrupQueen said:
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone! I started my injections on Thursday with iui #2 likely to be Wednesday - eek.
> 
> Anyone doing accupuncture and finding it helps?
> 
> I cannot endorse acupuncture enough! I really think it is what made the difference for me. It promotes blood flow/circulation, supports progesterone, energy, helps reduce stress and cortisol...My bff had 2 mc's and is due May 25th now and she swears acupuncture helped immensely. Her cycles started at 42 days and then they got her to 31.
> 
> Are you using Gonal F? It can happen for you, I was at my Dr and sitting next to a woman who also got her bfp on her 1st IUI. Stay positive and have faith.
> 
> :dust: To all you ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad to hear the positives about acupuncture...i did try it before but this is the first cycle I am going to a fertility acu and doing it with the iui.
> 
> On what cycle days did you do acu? How long were you doing acu before you got your bfp?Click to expand...

I was going once a week for 4 months and the day didn't matter. I would tell them what cd I was and they would treat me based on what phase I was, luteal, follicular.....


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I hope that once I get better insurance I can try acupuncture. I keep reading about it on these boards including this one. 

I don't have any symptoms so not hopeful. I think I have a nice looking chart but know it can't really predict pregnancy.

On the plus side I am getting a better job. Just heard about it this week!


----------



## StirrupQueen

BabyHopes1974 said:


> I hope that once I get better insurance I can try acupuncture. I keep reading about it on these boards including this one.
> 
> I don't have any symptoms so not hopeful. I think I have a nice looking chart but know it can't really predict pregnancy.
> 
> On the plus side I am getting a better job. Just heard about it this week!

Babyhopes - fx that you get your bfp. I always have loads of "symptoms" but so far af has always arrived. Therefore maybe no symptoms = bfp.

Great news on the new job - congrats! 

I have sent an email off to book an accupuncture course so hopefully, this will help get my bfp.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Stirrup queen:

Hope you also get a bfp. Where in your cycle are you?

I tested negative this morning at 11dpo.


----------



## StirrupQueen

Babyhopes, sorry for your bfn, but you never know its not over until the witch shows her ugly face.

I am on cd10 today and going for a scan tomorrow to check follie number and size. Fx there aren't too many, but they are a good size (my clinic wont do iui if more than 4 large follies).

I spoke to the acupuncturist today on the phone and I feel so much more positive already! I am going to start acc at the beginning of next cycle, if this iui doesn't work. He said he hopes I don't have to call to make an appointment and to stay positive because it makes so much difference. He did say that unexplained infertility (which I have) is easier to treat with acc and has great success rates.

Sending positive vibes everyone's way :flower:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Stirrup...that's great news.

I also really like mu acu dr...she is so positive and encouraging. I went in for acu today right before my IUI appt.

I was expecting IUI tomorrow but then at yesterday's bloodwork my LH was surging so called in for iui today!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Bbreaking dawn and stirrupqueen: good luck on your iuis. My temp dropped a little today and I tested negative on an early response test. I like to test early because it helps me prepare myself emotionally for af when she arrives. I would be very surprised if she didn't show. At least I am getting a better job and I have that to look forward to. Now the only thing missing is a baby!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Babyhopes-how many DPO are you? Most women don't get their BFP's till after their missed period!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Amcolecchi said:


> Babyhopes-how many DPO are you? Most women don't get their BFP's till after their missed period!

I'm 12 dpo today. I guess I just assumed I was out because it is an early response test. Your right though. I shouldn't lose all hope! After a year of trying it gets discouraging so I guess it's a defense mechanism against disappointment. 

My doc wants to do one more unmedicated cycle if this one doesn't work bu I am thinking I want to go to meds sooner because I am turning 39 this summer.


----------



## qwerty310

I'm out. AF came last night. Not sure what's next... Will see what dic says. Three rounds failed.


----------



## Amcolecchi

qwerty-I am so sorry hunny! Will you look into IVF?


----------



## StirrupQueen

Breaking.. Good luck for the two week wait! And really pleased to hear that your enjoying the acc hopefully it helps get ur bfp.

Qwerty - sorry for your bfn :( 

I've been for my scan today and have two 18mm follies, one on each ovary, so will be going ahead with the iui on Wednesday - heres hoping!


----------



## horseypants

sorry querty <3


----------



## qwerty310

Amcolecchi said:


> qwerty-I am so sorry hunny! Will you look into IVF?

Yeah I will let you ladies know what my RE says tomorrow. I am pretty scared of it but will do what it takes to get baby in the oven. Just might need some time to wait and think and heal emotionally a bit. We will just try naturally for a while no matter what.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Sorry qwerty :hugs: Gluck tmrw.

Stirrup...good luck...I also have 2 18mm follies ...both on my right side.


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone. Iam in tmrw morning for my CD7 scan and possibly starting my steroid. Here's hoping they don't cxl my cycle again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

qwerty310 said:


> I'm out. AF came last night. Not sure what's next... Will see what dic says. Three rounds failed.

Sorry to hear. Hugs


----------



## Amcolecchi

Qwerty-It is so scary! My husband and I decided after 4 failed IUI's we would do IVF! But my insurance covers nothing, so it's going to be like 15k out of pocket so we are a little hesitant to do it! Good luck with the doctor!


----------



## MandaC

Good morning girls:)
I had my cd7 scan today and started my injections. So far so good. The nurse said if I don't hear from her today I don't need the steroid. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MandaC

The doctor called. They said my LH was borderline high on cd7 so they started me on a steroid. Grr I was really hoping this cycle would be different.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Amcolecchi said:


> Qwerty-It is so scary! My husband and I decided after 4 failed IUI's we would do IVF! But my insurance covers nothing, so it's going to be like 15k out of pocket so we are a little hesitant to do it! Good luck with the doctor!

Do you test soon? Have any symptoms?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Babyhopes-Testing tomorrow!! But I started having cramps today and kinda bitchy...so I feel like the witch is coming! :(


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Amcolecchi said:


> Babyhopes-Testing tomorrow!! But I started having cramps today and kinda bitchy...so I feel like the witch is coming! :(

Lets hope af stays away for both of us. Feeling cramps this morning a Little too. I'm not late until Friday. Best of luck :)


----------



## qwerty310

Amcolecchi said:


> Babyhopes-Testing tomorrow!! But I started having cramps today and kinda bitchy...so I feel like the witch is coming! :(

Sorry amcolecchi :(

So doc said we could either do follistim or another injectable with IUI which has around 15 -20% success rate or move to ivf with 50%success rate with half icsi half just throwing sperm in with the eggs. We would either have to start next cycle which means I would start suppressing with lupron in two weeks, or wait until August because my cycle in July would align with their clean out time when the ivf lab is closed. 

I am beating myself up about the decision but I think we ar leaning towards waiting until the end of the summer to try it. If anyone has any specific questions about their protocol these guys are seriously amazing and I am happy to share. Tons of details though so I won't type them all out. We have been trying for a year and a half pretty hard core so I don't think we will get pregnant naturally.

Quick question... Anyone have a sonohistogram? Not the HSG, the one where they fill uterus with water. I am having it on Monday. A little scared.


----------



## Babywhisperer

qwerty310 said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Babyhopes-Testing tomorrow!! But I started having cramps today and kinda bitchy...so I feel like the witch is coming! :(
> 
> Sorry amcolecchi :(
> 
> So doc said we could either do follistim or another injectable with IUI which has around 15 -20% success rate or move to ivf with 50%success rate with half icsi half just throwing sperm in with the eggs. We would either have to start next cycle which means I would start suppressing with lupron in two weeks, or wait until August because my cycle in July would align with their clean out time when the ivf lab is closed.
> 
> I am beating myself up about the decision but I think we ar leaning towards waiting until the end of the summer to try it. If anyone has any specific questions about their protocol these guys are seriously amazing and I am happy to share. Tons of details though so I won't type them all out. We have been trying for a year and a half pretty hard core so I don't think we will get pregnant naturally.
> 
> Quick question... Anyone have a sonohistogram? Not the HSG, the one where they fill uterus with water. I am having it on Monday. A little scared.Click to expand...

It's a walk in the park compared to the HSG. Good luck, mine didn't hurt a bit.


----------



## Amcolecchi

I am really into learning more about IVF but it's so expensive and my insurance will not cover it...I also would have to do the ICSI because my husband has the sperm issues...UGH so depressed...we are young and healthy why isn't this working!?!? UGH OK sorry for my rant...


----------



## qwerty310

It's ok to rant. That's what we're here for :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

qwerty-thank you! So tomorrow I will find out if this IUI worked...we will do 1 more and then move on to IVF...When will you get all the info about IVF? I might pick your brain!


----------



## qwerty310

Good good good good luck tomorrow!!!!!! You are a hero for waiting so long to test!

I have all the info... Just didn't want to steal this thread with super long details. Either message me anytime or I can make a new post somewhere and link to it here. I know that lots of places do lots of protocols but I really believe my fertility center is one of the best in the world ... I actually used to work for them a long long time ago.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Third day in a row of temp drops but no af this morning. Today would be when I normally get af. We will see. I would be more hopeful if my temps weren't so low. 

What do you think of my chart?


----------



## MandaC

So today I went in for an ultrasound to check on my follie growth. They are all still under 1cm. They won't trigger me until I am at 1.8cm or 18mm. Today is CD9 and I was just curious when all you ladies started getting higher numbers. I am so worried my eggs aren't going to grow again this month. :( |I took letrozole 3-7 and started Puregon and a steroid on CD7. If anyone has any info I would love to hear.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi manda...

You have the same meds I do.

I don't think you should worry as CD9-14 is quite a few days and the Puregon really gives a boost.

On CD10..my follies were just at 1.1-1.2. And I would have had one extra day of Puregon shot then you...so I think you are doing good :)


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi manda...
> 
> You have the same meds I do.
> 
> I don't think you should worry as CD9-14 is quite a few days and the Puregon really gives a boost.
> 
> On CD10..my follies were just at 1.1-1.2. And I would have had one extra day of Puregon shot then you...so I think you are doing good :)

Thank you for letting me know:)
I am just paranoid because last time I was taking Puregon for 21 days and nothing grew. I go back on Sat which is CD 11 so I am hoping for good news.

Oh and my LH was 11 and my estrogen was 83 or 93 I can't remember what she said. Do you know your numbers at CD10 by chance?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

No sorry...i just knew my LG was rising and first cycle I surged on CD13. with O on CD14. This cycle I surged on CD12 with O on cd13.

Not sure why I O'd earlier this cycle didn't change anything between the 2 cycles except I had acupuncture session on CD 8 this cycle.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Amcolecchi said:


> qwerty-thank you! So tomorrow I will find out if this IUI worked...we will do 1 more and then move on to IVF...When will you get all the info about IVF? I might pick your brain!

Any news?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Babyhopes-I didn't test this morning. I couldn't sleep at all last night and woke up like 4 times and peed each time. So when I finally woke up for work I barley had to go! And I got some cramping last night :( I haven't started yet but she makes her face before noon so I have like 3 more hours...if nothing I will test tomorrow!!!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

So af showed this morning. On to iui number 3!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Babyhopes- I am sorry!! Yes, once you start thinking about the next IUI, it's not so bad! I didn't test this morning and still no AF...but I am so crampy so I am sure I will start tomorrow but I will test tomorrow morning! Hoping and FX it's a BFP!!


----------



## StirrupQueen

BabyHopes1974 said:


> So af showed this morning. On to iui number 3!

Sorry Babyhopes, - fx for iui #3

Amcolecchi - hope af stays away


----------



## horseypants

hi ladies, mythird and final iui is scheduled for monday. <3 have a good weekend


----------



## BabyHopes1974

horseypants said:


> hi ladies, mythird and final iui is scheduled for monday. <3 have a good weekend

Good luck!


----------



## Amcolecchi

I apologize if you read this in another post, but I got my BFP today!!!!! I also tested early and got BFN's. so don't give up!!! FX for all of you ladies!!!https://thehickstree.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/25.jpg


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Amcolecchi said:


> I apologize if you read this in another post, but I got my BFP today!!!!! I also tested early and got BFN's. so don't give up!!! FX for all of you ladies!!!https://thehickstree.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/25.jpg

Congrats!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you!! Don't give up hope ladies! I totally thought I was out and didn't even test on the day period was due, but I tested early! lol So just keep praying and trying to stay positive!! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## StirrupQueen

Amcolecchi - yeeeeeeey! Great news! Congrats x


----------



## horseypants

Amcolecchi, when was your neg test and when did u test again for ur bfp?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Horseypants-ok so 13 DPO I actually got a BFN! Then I didn't test the next day because I was bummed out and then by 15 DPO nothing and I started getting really nauseous so then I tested and got a BFP! Went yesterday and got my blood results and they said yep you are definitely pregnant! So literally a day early for me was a BFN! I had to wait till after I was a day late! So don't give up hope!!! FX for you!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amcole... what was DH sperm count after wash for both iui and how many follies did you have?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Breakingdawn-I had two follicles (which was a first) and 19mm and my husband's sperm count was only 12 million the first day and 7 million the second day WHICH was a lot lower than the first IUI...So I honestly didn't think it would work! But you only need one!! FX for you!! How many DPO are you?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amcolecchi said:


> Breakingdawn-I had two follicles (which was a first) and 19mm and my husband's sperm count was only 12 million the first day and 7 million the second day WHICH was a lot lower than the first IUI...So I honestly didn't think it would work! But you only need one!! FX for you!! How many DPO are you?

I'm 8/9 dpo today.....we had 2 follies (+1 small one). DH's count was better then last cycle 19 million first day and 31 million 2nd day. And his motility the 2n day was 94%....last cycle his motility was not as good.


----------



## Amcolecchi

BreakingDawn-those are awesome numbers!!!! FX for you!!!!!! Let us know how it goes!!



Breaking Dawn said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Breakingdawn-I had two follicles (which was a first) and 19mm and my husband's sperm count was only 12 million the first day and 7 million the second day WHICH was a lot lower than the first IUI...So I honestly didn't think it would work! But you only need one!! FX for you!! How many DPO are you?
> 
> I'm 8/9 dpo today.....we had 2 follies (+1 small one). DH's count was better then last cycle 19 million first day and 31 million 2nd day. And his motility the 2n day was 94%....last cycle his motility was not as good.Click to expand...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks amcole..

I don't want to trust the numbers bc as we all know it's not about the numbers its about one little spermy meeting the egg regardless of numbers.


----------



## Amcolecchi

BreakingDawn-Very true! When are you testing? FX for you!

AFM-Got my blood again today, it wasn't exactly 48 hours later...but my initial was 234 and today was 372...I go again Friday to make sure I am still rising and they did schedule my u/s May 20th...but I am still worried about the numbers..is anyone familiar with this, because I have no idea!


----------



## MandaC

Grrr....was at the doctor today. My LH went way up to 17 and my estrogen was back down to under 73 My RE is uping my steroid and puregon and just have to wait and see. I really wish these little buggers would just grown already.

Sorry if some of you have already read this:)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amcolecchi said:


> BreakingDawn-Very true! When are you testing? FX for you!
> 
> AFM-Got my blood again today, it wasn't exactly 48 hours later...but my initial was 234 and today was 372...I go again Friday to make sure I am still rising and they did schedule my u/s May 20th...but I am still worried about the numbers..is anyone familiar with this, because I have no idea!

Check out levels of hcg here https://americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html

Don't expect them to double exactly every 48 hrs.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey all sorry I have been MIA. Not much going on. WE tried naturally but I think AF will show. Hubby only has a 2% chance to get me pregnant. congrats again amco


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you! The nurse just kinda of freaked me out a little, you know? How are you doing by the way!?!?



Babywhisperer said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> BreakingDawn-Very true! When are you testing? FX for you!
> 
> AFM-Got my blood again today, it wasn't exactly 48 hours later...but my initial was 234 and today was 372...I go again Friday to make sure I am still rising and they did schedule my u/s May 20th...but I am still worried about the numbers..is anyone familiar with this, because I have no idea!
> 
> Check out levels of hcg here https://americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html
> 
> Don't expect them to double exactly every 48 hrs.Click to expand...


----------



## MandaC

Finally finally finally!!! I have 2 Follies!!! 1.6 & 1.7!!! The nurse gave me my trigger to hold onto so Iam ready. I am so happy I finally have 2 eggs
How was everyone's weekend??


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amcolecchi said:


> Thank you! The nurse just kinda of freaked me out a little, you know? How are you doing by the way!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> BreakingDawn-Very true! When are you testing? FX for you!
> 
> AFM-Got my blood again today, it wasn't exactly 48 hours later...but my initial was 234 and today was 372...I go again Friday to make sure I am still rising and they did schedule my u/s May 20th...but I am still worried about the numbers..is anyone familiar with this, because I have no idea!
> 
> Check out levels of hcg here https://americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html
> 
> Don't expect them to double exactly every 48 hrs.Click to expand...Click to expand...

I'm 8w3d and there has been an increase in queasiness and fatigue this week. I live on Saltines and gingerale. How are you doing?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Babywhisper-6 weeks this week and actually still tired and nauseous on and off! I got for my first ultrasound monday and I am pumped!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amcolecchi said:


> Babywhisper-6 weeks this week and actually still tired and nauseous on and off! I got for my first ultrasound monday and I am pumped!!!

Good luck!! U/S are fun. They don't look like much but then 2 weeks later they grow fast. Keep me in the loop and rest when you can.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies

So its on to iui#3. AF came today after bfn on the weekend. 

Delay was due to prog supps.

Fx for this IUI...Pls Pls Pls be it


----------



## horseypants

Sorry Breaking Dawn <3


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks horsey 

Praying for everyone on this tough journey.

How are you?


----------



## horseypants

Hm..... trying to figure out a way to make you *not* sorry you asked..... couldn't do it.

I'm terrible. SO bummed out. 9dpo today and my line has faded from the trigger. I know people say it is too early, but sorry I don't buy that. I'm out. Super bummed. This was my last iui (number three) and now I need to take a ttc break. I turn 35 in 2 weeks. My wedding is in January. I hope I will get to do IVF after that, sometime in 2014, after we have saved enough money. I'm crushed. I can't believe the lengths I went to, the money I spent, the fact that it didnt work. It seems like everyone I started this journey with has had better luck than me and moved on. Hell, even the newbies mostly have. My friend sent me a pic of her ultrasound the other day and I am crazy jealous. I guess she will havea newborn at my wedding and I will be thinkign I am getting married without the possibility of ever having children. Feeling pretty fatalistic. Hopefully will snap out of it within the next two weeks and start looking forward to looking good at my wedding. <3 <3 Here's to you getting PG and moving on sometime very soon, hopefully during my break from TTC. <3 <3


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Horsey...no need to sugar coat how you feel...that's what we are here for.

And I know how you feel.....I think you were one of the people that I remember from when I started spending more time here ....and like you I see so many posts that are on their first cycle with an RE and I watch them get bfps.

I too am now starting my third IUI...and 7 cycle with my FS. 

My sibling is due in December.....I started this year telling her I pray that I have a baby by end of 2013. And then she gets her bfp tt#2 on the first try due in December.....so happy for her ....but soon crushed . 

I feel your pain...you are not alone :hugs:

It's tough to find the positive....keep hope. You will get that bfp.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I got my BFP today at 17dpo. I think I am more like 15dpo though not sure.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/IMG_03691_zpsefa61205.jpg

Here it is you all


----------



## Babywhisperer

Pnutsprincess said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/IMG_03691_zpsefa61205.jpg
> 
> Here it is you all

Congrats! A H&H 9mos!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thank you! I have been feeling nauseas


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! And this was natural right no IUI!?!?


----------



## MandaC

I had a scan this morning both follies are 21mm & 20mm so iam triggering tonight. Iam so excited I honestly can't believed it all worked out tonight.

I have a question for you guys, I just noticed I have a lot of egg white discharge when I went to the washroom (sorry tmi) iam nervous that iam surging now and will miss it by waiting till Saturday. What does all this discharge mean? Could it just be an increase in my estrogen? Any advice is appreciated this is all new to me!


----------



## horseypants

I think im pg! Yay iui number three.


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG yayyy!!! How do you know!?!? You test?!?!



horseypants said:


> I think im pg! Yay iui number three.


----------



## MandaC

horseypants said:


> I think im pg! Yay iui number three.

That is so exciting!! What changed? YAY!


----------



## horseypants

Apparently I am a drama queen. I tested!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I tested the trigger out and then today it got darker! About as dark it was on 6dpo. All of a sudden! I went to sleep last night totally dejected. When OH asked if there was still a chance, I told him only 1 percent! :) I still havent told him and I'm going to try to hold out for as long as possible. Today is 10dpiui.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Pnut-OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! And this was natural right no IUI!?!?

Yes 100% natural, no medicine or anything.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Pnutsprincess said:


> Thank you! I have been feeling nauseas

Ohhh no! That's so early to start with ms. I just started having nausea at 8weeks. Hopefully yours passes. I keep Saltines in my bag and gingerale in the house. :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

horseypants said:


> Apparently I am a drama queen. I tested!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I tested the trigger out and then today it got darker! About as dark it was on 6dpo. All of a sudden! I went to sleep last night totally dejected. When OH asked if there was still a chance, I told him only 1 percent! :) I still havent told him and I'm going to try to hold out for as long as possible. Today is 10dpiui.

OMG post a test pic!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies!!! Congrats on all the BFP's!!! It looks like April/May was the lucky month for us!!!!

AFM- 6 weeks along today! I go Monday for my u/s! I am so praying we see the sac and hear the heartbeat!! This weekend is going to be long for me lol, luckily I have a wedding and some family things to keep my mind preoccupied!! 

Pnut- I was so nauseous at first too! I noticed if I drink lots of lemon water and eat small meals a day, I am not nauseous at all!

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies,
I tested again today to see if the line is getting darker and it is:)
here it is:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/test125_zps537c3208.jpg


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayyy!!! When is your blood tests?!



Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey ladies,
> I tested again today to see if the line is getting darker and it is:)
> here it is:
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/test125_zps537c3208.jpg


----------



## horseypants

Babywhisperer said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> Apparently I am a drama queen. I tested!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I tested the trigger out and then today it got darker! About as dark it was on 6dpo. All of a sudden! I went to sleep last night totally dejected. When OH asked if there was still a chance, I told him only 1 percent! :) I still havent told him and I'm going to try to hold out for as long as possible. Today is 10dpiui.
> 
> OMG post a test pic!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!Click to expand...

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously, my line seems to be getting much darker and I am imagining twins, which I have always wanted.
 



Attached Files:







photo2.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Yayyy!!! When is your blood tests?!
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> I tested again today to see if the line is getting darker and it is:)
> here it is:
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/test125_zps537c3208.jpgClick to expand...

It was this morning at 8am...if I don't hear from them in an hour and a half I am calling them to see what my results are


----------



## horseypants

Pnuts, Im waiting impatiently for mine too! They better give us good news before they leave for the weekend.

....I just called to bug 'em. I sent an email earlier too. Now they better answer or I enter stalker status tailing them like this. :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I had my blood work. my HCG was 108 which is great and my progesterone was a 7. they like it to be 10 or above, so I am now on progesterone, but taking it orally.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pnut-so exciting!!! Did they schedule your first u/s? I go today! I am 6 weeks and 3 days in, so early but I am hoping to see everything! I will keep everyone updated! Let me know when you go for yours too!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

horseypants said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> Apparently I am a drama queen. I tested!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I tested the trigger out and then today it got darker! About as dark it was on 6dpo. All of a sudden! I went to sleep last night totally dejected. When OH asked if there was still a chance, I told him only 1 percent! :) I still havent told him and I'm going to try to hold out for as long as possible. Today is 10dpiui.
> 
> OMG post a test pic!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously, my line seems to be getting much darker and I am imagining twins, which I have always wanted.Click to expand...

O M G... I am sooo happy for you.

I've been away for the past 4 days...so the last time I posted here you and I were frustrated with ttc.

So I am sooo glad to drop in and read this. :dance:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey ladies,
> I tested again today to see if the line is getting darker and it is:)
> here it is:
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/The%20Paysons/Colorado/First%20pregnancy/test125_zps537c3208.jpg

Wow a natural BFP...thats awesome.

Just wondering were you doing IUI for any specific reason? (ie ovulation issues, male factor) 

I just got AF for iui #2 and taking a break before #3.


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone

I had my final acupuncture appointment today to help along with implantation if I conceived after my IUI on sat. So I am hoping it has done the trick and I am thinking sticky

How is everyone else feeling??

(sorry if you already read this else where)


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies
I am 5dpiui and 8dp trigger. I have been testing out my trigger since 1dpo and 3dpt and around 3dpo my line was barley there and today I swear it looks the tiniest bit darker. Could be all in my head but what do you ladies think? My nurse at my RE office said the trigger should only last 3-7 days in my system so it should be gone or just about gone. I tell you I will drive myself crazy it looks darker to me. I am trying to figure out how to post a pic. Its not the best but hopefully someone can make it out.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...post a pic


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda...post a pic

I was trying. I dunno how. I used the icon in the section u write your msg in but it didn't work. 

How do I do it??


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda...post a pic

Figured it out:)

The line seems to be gone at 3dpo and back very faint at 4 and then darker at 5 but it is probably all in my head.
Its not the best picture either.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Manda...post a pic
> 
> Figured it out:)
> 
> The line seems to be gone at 3dpo and back very faint at 4 and then darker at 5 but it is probably all in my head.
> Its not the best picture either.Click to expand...

I do see what you're talking about...3dpo it's gone ...then it's back. Keep testing ...if its getting darker then that's good news!!:flower:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Amcolecchi said:


> Pnut-so exciting!!! Did they schedule your first u/s? I go today! I am 6 weeks and 3 days in, so early but I am hoping to see everything! I will keep everyone updated! Let me know when you go for yours too!!

I had my first Ultrasound today and I am 5w4d. It was the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. I will hear the heart beat next Thursday


----------



## LDizzy30

Pnutsprincess said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Pnut-so exciting!!! Did they schedule your first u/s? I go today! I am 6 weeks and 3 days in, so early but I am hoping to see everything! I will keep everyone updated! Let me know when you go for yours too!!
> 
> I had my first Ultrasound today and I am 5w4d. It was the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. I will hear the heart beat next ThursdayClick to expand...

Congrats! My name is Lyndsay, I was catching up on the other thread I'm on and somehow this thread came up! I did my first IUI at the end of April my LCD was April 15th. I'm also 5wks and 4 days. I looked online and it says my EDD is January 20th!


----------



## MandaC

Pnutsprincess said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Pnut-so exciting!!! Did they schedule your first u/s? I go today! I am 6 weeks and 3 days in, so early but I am hoping to see everything! I will keep everyone updated! Let me know when you go for yours too!!
> 
> I had my first Ultrasound today and I am 5w4d. It was the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. I will hear the heart beat next ThursdayClick to expand...

Oh congrats !!!! That's amazing. Iam very excited for u:)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies, sorry if you see this is another post but I just wanted to thank the people who reached out to me...Monday I went for my ultrasound and the doc saw nothing, took my blood and realized It was ectopic. I had to go to surgery right away and lost my left Fallopian tube..He actually told us it was about to rupture so I could of had internal bleeding and much worse of an outcome..so I am extremely lucky to be alive and I am a little sad but just looking forward to the next step...he will go over everything with me next week, he first wants my hcg levels down to 0...I can't try for 2 months so this summer will be hard but in August we will be moving right along to IUI #3...He said it's nothing I did and unfortunately this happens..I even had the HSG exam and had no blockage, so unfortunately this was just out of everyone's hands...Good luck to all you ladies! I am definitely going to stay on here now!


----------



## ldybeowulf

Hey ladies,

I know I disappeared for awhile but after the miscarriage, I needed a break. I had IUI#2 yesterday even though the doctor didn't really want me to. I'm 37 and waiting 3 months just isn't going to happen. I had 100mg of Clomid this round and I get to start progesterone on Saturday (my request). I also have been taking baby Aspirin. I'm taking care of what needs to be done even if my doctor won't. 

Now I'm going to catch up on this thread to see what I've missed.


----------



## Amcolecchi

I'm so sorry hunny! I know how you feel! I was 7 weeks prego when they noticed it was ectopic and I had to get surgery and lost my left tube!!! I know it sucks but we will get prego and it will stick one day!! How long did you wait for IUI number 2? My doc wants us to wait 2 months! So I think we will take off June and in July try natural! I am here for you if you ever need to talk!



ldybeowulf said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I know I disappeared for awhile but after the miscarriage, I needed a break. I had IUI#2 yesterday even though the doctor didn't really want me to. I'm 37 and waiting 3 months just isn't going to happen. I had 100mg of Clomid this round and I get to start progesterone on Saturday (my request). I also have been taking baby Aspirin. I'm taking care of what needs to be done even if my doctor won't.
> 
> Now I'm going to catch up on this thread to see what I've missed.


----------



## ldybeowulf

Amocolecchi - I waited a month. Doc wanted me to wait 3 and I might have if I'd been further along but I wasn't and I am 37 and 3 months just doesn't cut it. 

Anyone who has used progesterone suppositories ever get nauseous? I used my first one this morning and ended up throwing up. Just trying to figure out what's going on.


----------



## Amcolecchi

ldybeowulf-Wow, that's awesome he let you do it...since I lost my Left tube I can't do anything...My husband and I are going to rest in June, I still haven't gotten my period yet but I think I will soon, then in July we will try natural and in August do and IUI...my body just can't handle anything for awhile...at least my scars are starting to heal!


----------



## ldybeowulf

Amocolecchi - I wouldn't exactly say I gave my doctor much choice. ;) I think I'd still be pregnant if I'd been on progesterone, so I'm not letting him interfere with me getting another bfp. I would've done the month after if I could've gotten the clomid called in on time.


----------



## Amcolecchi

So what happened? Why did he take you off progesterone? 



ldybeowulf said:


> Amocolecchi - I wouldn't exactly say I gave my doctor much choice. ;) I think I'd still be pregnant if I'd been on progesterone, so I'm not letting him interfere with me getting another bfp. I would've done the month after if I could've gotten the clomid called in on time.


----------



## ldybeowulf

Amcolecchi - he never put me on it before no matter how much I tried to explain that I thought I had low progesterone. When he did test my levels a couple years ago, they were never where they should've been even just for ovulation. I also have a lot of the symptoms. Now I wonder just how many chemicals I had before dh truly became infertile. I think I should've been on it all along. 

He dared to try and use his wife as an example when I asked for it. "She had two miscarriages and I never did anything and we have five kids." I would bet good money she wasn't 37, he wasn't infertile, and you never try to compare two women because we are all different.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh man, have you ever tried to go to another doctor? And I can't believe he would compare you to his wife! He should know every women is different!! I would be so pissed!!! 

AFM-I am bleeding AGAIN-so annoying I bleed on and off now for two weeks, well basically since the surgery! I go tomorrow for a blood test again. Last time I went last week I was 218 I am hoping I am at 0 or at least super close, I want my cycle to go back to normal so we can start trying!! uuuuggghhhh


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amcolecchi said:


> Oh man, have you ever tried to go to another doctor? And I can't believe he would compare you to his wife! He should know every women is different!! I would be so pissed!!!
> 
> AFM-I am bleeding AGAIN-so annoying I bleed on and off now for two weeks, well basically since the surgery! I go tomorrow for a blood test again. Last time I went last week I was 218 I am hoping I am at 0 or at least super close, I want my cycle to go back to normal so we can start trying!! uuuuggghhhh

Sorry for the prolonged frustration. I hope your next cycle begins soon.


----------



## ldybeowulf

Amocolecchi - you have to understand that I am in the middle of no man's land and drive over an hour to see this doctor. I tried one that was supposed to be basically the best in the state but he was worse than my current doctor. I'm trying to find a job somewhere else where we would be closer to doctors but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww yuck, I am so sorry! Well hopefully you just get prego asap and then you never have to see him again! 



ldybeowulf said:


> Amocolecchi - you have to understand that I am in the middle of no man's land and drive over an hour to see this doctor. I tried one that was supposed to be basically the best in the state but he was worse than my current doctor. I'm trying to find a job somewhere else where we would be closer to doctors but it hasn't happened yet.


----------

